# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ~ خَطَراتْ ....]

## دمعة على السطور

[....بـِ بسمِ الالهِ أمُد يدي 
وأتلو صلاتي على أحمدِ 
وأرنو إلى هامةٍ للسماء
لعليِ أطولُ سَنا الفرقدِ...]

......

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
سلامٌ ، رحمةٌ وَ بركات على ارواحكم..
صباحكم مُبيض ..

كيف أنتم..!




إليكم خطرات.....]

هي قشة ..ألوذُ بها..
فـ تُغشّيِني وَ حِسي ، كلما تعاهدنا أن نَمُتْ أو أن نتنفس معاً ..!




أصمُتْ وَ رحمُ قلميِ  ...
يلدني حين أنوي معانقته بـ شيئ أو لاشيئ...
فيفضحُني ..، حتى وإن كُنتُ جنيناً مُبهماً بـ / لاشيئ ..!




خطرات 
*مُدونة بقلم ، قلب وَ  روح دمعة ..*
لذا .....(لايهنئُ لي اجتثاثي أو سرقتي من هُنا ..!! )






*لـِ بعضي بقية ..!*
وبقلبي لقارئيَّ أمنية بـ  الـ خير...، الـ سعادة

----------

رنيم الحب (11-23-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أضْغاثي ...،،*

 مثُقلة بحزمة مواجعْ ..
لاتأويل ، لامقاييس لأضغاثي في كلتا يدي .....
فقط أدركتُ أن قلبي مُثقبْ..، حين تسربتْ من كينونته بقعةُ آفاق حزن...
لاشك أن الكيان المُخضب بالدموع ..هو أول من يتلقاها ..فيشهق..!!!




أملي أن يأمر ربي الوجع بقولهِ .. لامِساس ...
فلا يمسني...!

*ولـ بعضي بقية ...!
دمعة....~
*

----------

نُون (12-01-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-23-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*باحثةٌ عن الطُهرْ*

أُحجية عجنها إحساسي ..وشكلها الخيال كيفما يشاء..
اممم مُناسبة نقشي لها ، 
زيارتي لبعض الأمكنة ، وتأثري بالكثير...


اقرؤني باحثة عن الطهر..

 


*ياباعة السوق التي ترجو المُنى*

*من يشتري حُلمي ويشريني الـ سنا* 




 بين الباعة ِ سرتُ أُسائلُ ..من يفهمني!
من يُشريني قلماً وكتاباً ينفعني ..
من يُشريني  لغدي أحلاماً موشومة
فدياجيري سهدت  واهية ً ، محمومة
من يعجنُ أحلاماً ..وتراثاً للحيلة
يحتالُ على الزمن الأرعن وتماثيله
شمسُ نهاري .. من يحفظها في قارورة
افتحها في (ظلمةِ أيامي) المعمورة 
أمشيِّ وأرددُ من يسمعنيِّ فـ يـُلبـِّي
من يفهم ثورة إحساسي وكذا قلبي
فأنا في قلعة أيامي انحتُ حسي
باحثة ً عن طهرٍ لألـْقِمهُ نفسي
(وأطوف السوق وعليائي)... بين الباعة
ونجوبُ الطرقات لنبحث كل بضاعة
 فنرى طفلاً منهمكاً في بعض زوايا 
مشتغلاً ويرتب قصصاً... يروي حكاية
أبكاني الطفلُ وأجهش مني إحساسي
كان  يجاهدُ لقمته مابين الناس ِ
راح  يرددُ (من يبحثُ عن وطنِ الوجدِ ..!!) ِ
يأتي...( فأنا أبنيِ  بياضاَ يعمرُ مجدي  ....
علمني الطفل بأن أسعى نحو بياضي
علمني أدَّخِرَ النبضَ ..أحمي حياضي
ومشينا في ساحةِ أطيافٍ مشدودة
لنصيخَ الحلمَ على كفيها الممدوده
فأشارت عليائيِّ لربيعٍ في عربة
لزهورٍ بيضاءَ ، لِـِ روح ٍ مُضطربة
كهلاً  كان ..ويعصرُ بسمتهُ وينادي
أُشريكم ورداً عبقاً من غصنِ الوادي
أحزنني لونُ البسمة ِ ذا الصفراءُ
علمني في بؤسي تبتسمُ الأشياءُ
وغدونا نحملُ ارواحاً وتعلمنا
كلُ أداةٍ  في عصر ِ الطُهرِ لها معنى 
كان فراغاً ....كان فضاءً.. ياماكانَ
علقهُ قلبي المُتأملُ في الأزمانَ
ماأذهلني هو أني عبأتُ فؤادي
بحثاً عن أقصوصةً طهرٍ ليس جمادِ
ومشيتُ ..وَ انظرُ عليائي ..أتصفحها
مُبتسمة دوماً وتناجيني يدها
أختُ بقلبي مايجري ..! أم ماذا أحلَّ ..!!
هل غاب الإحساسُ أم القلب أملَّ ...!
..............


علياءُ كوني دائماً في مُهجتي

ياأُختي الكبرى ويا أُنشودتي 





علياءُ كانت شقيقتي الـ تُرافقني آنذاك..
لـِ بعضي بقية ..
إحساس دمعة على السطور..

----------

رنيم الحب (11-23-2010), 

شوق المحبة (12-18-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــآآ بهم يا الله ..*  
*خطرآآت .. أم دمعـــآآت .. !!*
*مررتُ بكل زوآيــــــــآآهآآ فعرجتُ برووحي إلى ذآآتِ الأمكنة* 
*التي مررتِ بها وأختكِ* 
*فتأثر لها وجدي وأختنقتُ بعبرتي* 
*فلآتكآد تلك الصور تفــــآرق روحي*  


*غــآليتي ..* 
*~*دمعة الحبيبة*~* 
*لكل حرف نطق به وجدُكِ مثّل معنى من معــــآآني الطُهر والنقآآء* 
*ولكل مشهد صورتِهِ أثرٌ غذى كيآآني وروحي الظمـأى* 
*فشكرآآ لكل نبضة من قلبكِ ..* 
*وهنيئـآآ لكِ ولأختكِ التي رآفقتكِ رحلة الطُهرِ والنقآء* 
*وحفظكم الله لبعضكمـــــآآ* 
*وجعلكم رووحـآآ وآحدة لآتفترق أبدآآ* 
*وأبعد الله عن قلوبكمــــــآآ كل الآحزآآن والأوجــــــــآآع* 
*موفقة أيتهــــــآآ الحبيبة ..* 
*ولكِ دعآءٌ بالقلبِ لن ينقطع أبدآآ ..* 
*تحيـــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-24-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رنيم

سخية ، تزخرين جمال..
روحكِ تسرقُ بعض أطياف الوجع الـ تخلد فيّ
لاتبتعدي ..عديني ...
أطوقِكِ دعاءً صادقاً يليقُ وروحك ..
اتمنى لكِ سعادة أبدية بحب علي..
(f)

----------

رنيم الحب (11-25-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

* وَ ....خائفة تلوذ بك..*~
*غديرُ علي وحدهُ يُعبؤني أمان..*
.


.


.


.

رحيقُ علي يُناغي فمي بأُعجوبة ....!!
فيرسمني شاعرة لاتفقهُ رصف القوافي إلا على وجهه ..
تُسدل ستار ولعها المُلتهب 
هامسة لليل بصوت التوالي بعلي ...،، 
سبحان الجبين الأنور الـ يسطع بياض..
  ............[اتمنى ألا يُرفع عن هامتي سقفُ ليل ِ الغدير...!
 اتمنى أن تخلعني أشباح الليل الأرق 
وألا تسكنني مغارات الزيف ، الوهم ..
 اتمنى أن يطالني غبار ليلٍ أقدس فأحيا  ..
اتمنى أن اختبئ فيختطفني فجرُ غدير علي...
ويُرحلني وَ علي ..
 اتمنى .../ لأتبرك بـ علي..





لاتذرني وَ فوضى الليال ياعلي..




لـِ بعضي بقية ..
دمعة لـ علي وآل علي..

----------

رنيم الحب (11-25-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنتظَركِ بِ شوق ..~

هُنا بِ القرب منكِ دائما إن شاء الله

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-26-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجـــــــــــل فرجهم وفرجنــآآ بهم يا الله ..~* 

*صبآحكِ ضيـــــآءٌ ونور ..~* 
*وجمعتكِ مبــــــآآركة ..~* 

*غــــــآليتي ..* 
**~ دمعـــــــــة الموآلية *~* 
*كم عشقتُ روحكِ المرتبطة بعــــــــــلي* 
*وأعلم أنكِ تتغذين من فيرضــــــآآتِ علي*
*فهنيئـــآآ لقلبكِ نورآآ سآطعـــآآ بحب علي* 

*وشكرآآ لهذه الفيوضآآت التي يمطر بهـآآ قلبكِ المعطـــآآء* 
*وثقي تمــآآمآ .. !!* 
*أنني بالقـــــــــرب من هنــآآ دومــــآآ* 
*أنتظر كل حرف يخرج من هذآ القلب الطــآآهر* 
*فلاحرمنا الله من أنفآآسك الطيبة* 

*موفقة .. ومبلغة المنى ببركـــــــآآت غدير علي ..* 
*تحيـــآآتي القلبية ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم*.×.

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-26-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياراحلي ،، متى تجيئ..!*


ضجيجٌ خلفتهُ محاجري الـ أزهقها الفقد ...تقفُ شاردة ...ـ
مُتنهدة على نافذة الذكرى 
 ، متنفسة تذكاراً جديد يجمعها وأنت ...!
لم تعهد من ضلعك الجفاء..ولم تعتد من عينيك طرفة صد..!
فـ متى تجيئ...!

ماذا عن تلك الفجوة الـ تكبر كل يوم..!!
فجوةٌ خُلقتْ بروحي ، أشبهُ بـِ جُبٍ مُظلم ٍ ، خال ٍ إلا من ذكراك..!
اتذكر ..!
حين نظرت لعيني ّ يوماً كان يعلوني فيه الضجر..فهتفت (بُنية مايُكدر خاطركِ!
هرول لساني سراعاً حتى لايُخالجك في صدقه شك ( لا شيئ ..البتة ..!
فدنوت مني أكثر...هامساً (أعرفك بتي ، أعرفك من عيونك.....)
مُصراً أنني أكذب ...!
نعم كذبت لأجلك ...وافتُضحت كذبتي..
كُنت ضائقة وكلماتكِ ألبستني ربيعاً لاخريف له ..

واليوم...!
ماالذي دهى قلبي اليوم!
أجده يقطنُ أزقة همه كيلا يراهُ إلاك ..
وذاك حسي أجوف إلا من الحنين إليك...!
إن كنت تعرفني 
وتفهمُ حديث عينيّ ../ فسأسرقُهما مُستعينةً بأجفاني ..
سأغفو على حلم رؤياك..
كيلا تشعر بمواجعي فتضطرب نبضاتك الحنون..

اتعلم أنني 
أُشيرُ بقلبي قبل البنان..وأتمتم 
أماه ..أتذكرين!
كان هنا ..هنا ياأم..
يجلسُ فيلاطفنا ..تذكرين أليس كذلك!
تبتسم شفاهها الحُبلى بُكاء..
فتهزُ رأسها مُؤيدة..مُتمتة رحمةُ الرب عليه ..،
فيكبر بؤبؤ الحزن في عينيّ لأجلها 
 مُجدداً عهداً والحداد ..
عندها أُخرسُ فمي ..، خشية أن تنزلق دمعة أمي..!!
فابتسم وابتلع غُصتي بحلقي المحشو ذكريات ...

.


.



.



ياراحلي.إنني أبكي ، 
مُطبقة أجفاني على كل شيئ ..
كيلا ترمقني..، فتتنبأ لي بالشقاء ..!

اعلم أنه لم يزل يوقظني الفزع 
ينفضني اليُتم ..، وأسعى في البيت أبحث..
ياراحلي ..!
أحلماً كان أم حقيقة ..!





لك الفاتحة ..وَ لزينب الطهر ..عزائي..
 وَ..... لبعضي بقية 
دمعة ~

----------

نبض قلب (11-28-2010), 

نُون (12-01-2010), 

فرح (11-27-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 
صباحكمُ ينبوع أمل..
عذراً لقلوبكم عدم إنصافي بتأخير هذا على ذاك دون عمد ..
أهلاً بودقكم الندي الـ يبهجني ... 
: )




روح..

وأنا انتظر شذاكِ والندى ...
ألبسيني جمال بقربك غالية ..
.......[ دعائي يضم قلبك..




رنيم

مانحنُ في دُنيا الطُهر إلا ذرات ،، خلاياها تهوى علي..
قربكِ لاأشكُ به غالية ..!
فـ به يورقْ يراعي !
وَ دعائي يُبادلكِ الشيئ ذاته في القلب...
بـ علي ..وشأن علي ٍ الرفيع عند رب العرش العظيم..



دمتم احبةً لقلبي..
ودمتم بحصن الاله ..
*قلوبكم ألفها بعبق الزهور ..لتزداد على ألقها ألق..*

----------

رنيم الحب (11-27-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ولوجْ الأمنية لقلبي ..!
كان من شقوق الفجر ،، 




لبعضي بقية ..!
الـ مُلطخة تمنِّي ...[ دمعة ~

----------

رنيم الحب (11-27-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يا الله ..~* 

*لآ أعلم ما الذي دهـــــــآآني .. !!*
*عبآرآتي لم تعُد تسعفني للتعبير عمـــــــــآآيخآلجني من إحسآآس ينتمي لإحسآآسكِ* 
*فحرفكِ يؤلمني ..!!* 
*ألآأنني أؤؤمن بأنكِ قآدرة على تخطي الصعـــــآآب* 
*وتلك الذكريآآت التي رسخت في عقلكِ ولآتبرح أن تزوول* 
*أجعليهــآآ ذكريآت ترسم إبتسآمة على وجنتيكِ* 
*فأبآآكِ قد أختـــــآآره الله ..* 
*فهو هنـــــــآآك ينعم في جنآآن الخُلد .. مع آبآءهِ وأجدآآدهِ الطـــآهرين* 
*فلنهنيء رووحه التي أرتحلت لربٍ كريم* 
*فكم منــــآآ يعيش الحيآآة وهو مُبتلى ..ولآيملك لنفسه نفعـآآ ولآضرآآ* 
*ويتمنى موته كل ســــآآعة وأوآآن* 
*لكن الرب بحكمته يختآآر من يشــــــــآآء* 
*فلتترحمي عليه .. ولتدعي له بقلبكِ المشتــــــآآق* 

*~..دمعة الغــــــــآلية ..~* 
*أنـــآ هنآ أمكثُ بجوآآر حرفكِ وأشآآركك كل إحـــآآسيسكِ* 
*وسأدعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة .. وأهدي له ثوآآب فآتحتي* 

*فقط أرجو أن تكوني بخير ..* 
*وأرجو الرب أن يبلغكِ آمـــآآلك ..* 

*تحيــآآتي القلبية ..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-28-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رنيم غالية

قاتل الله الحُزن ...
حين يجترأ علينا فيواصل عدواهُ لارواح ٍ نُآخيها بـِصدق ، بعمق...
أُخية..، أنا بخير :)
بفضل الله وبفضل محمد وآل محمد
وبركة حلول دعواكِ على قلبي.........


.........../قاسميني خطراتي أبداً.
شكري لايفي...، ودعائي حلقة لاابتداء لها ولامُنتهى ..
مُبلغة أمانيكِ أجمع..
خمائل..لقلبك...



لكل من وقف هنا ..بشكر، تقييم ، أو حتى مجرد قراءة 
لكم خالص الدعاء..
مودتي تُصافحكم بقوة جميعاً..

دمتم بعين الله..

----------

رنيم الحب (11-29-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بـِصدريَ بحّةْ**...!*


وفي كل مرة يجيئُ الغُبار
فيسعى يُطاردُ قلبي الضعيف
يُغشِّي كياني لـِ يخنقني
ويودي بـِ حسي خيالاً مُخيف
تُدحرجُهُ العاصفاتُ الجياع
ليخرق صدري بـِ قرعٍ عنيف
أُكابدْ ، أُدافعْ... وكُلِّي شُحوبْ
فقلبيّ يأسٌ ...وَ روحي خريف...!
بكهفي أُعاني وأشكو الزمان
وأبكي على غيهبي الحالمُ
فقدتُ كياني ، فقدتُ الأمان
أثغري يعودُ غداً باسمُ..!!
يجيئُ الغبارُ فيُخرسني
ويُجري بحلقي سؤالاً غرير
أُفكرُ أن تمتطيه يدي
وأُغمضُ حسي لصوتِ الصرير
خيالي أُحنِّي ظفائرهُ
فيوقظني لونُ هذْيِّ الأثير
وأسعى أُناجي ظلالَ السماء
متى ! كيف ينجو ..سحابي المرير
وأصبغُ كوني بياضاً رهيب
فيُدهشنُي الأسودُ الحالكُ
أناملُ سعدي فضاءً غريب
يُقْطِّعُها القدرُ الشائِكُ
تُرى هل أزفُ شعوري الفر ِح!
تُهنئُ فؤادي عيون النجوم..!!
يُصلـِّون بسمةْ تُضيُ السماء
فيُحييون عيني ، وتُجلى الغموم!
ويزحفُ لون الربيع السعيد
لروحي ويسقطُ ثقل الغيوم 
تُرى هل أراني أُناجيك يا
مصيري ..،وهل ذاك عطري يدوم!
تجاعيدُ ليلي غدت حائرة
وتشكو إلى الرب هذا الضباب
إلهيّ فرجّ عن الساهرة
تُرددُ ، تدعوك كن لي حجاب..!



 

 
 أي رَبْ
أ لأحلامنا الجِياع ومضةْ قبول !

  وَ ....
 لبعضي بقية
دمعة على السطور...]

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-30-2010), 

رنيم الحب (11-30-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قدميّ* *تغتسلان...في شوارع الرجاء!*
  
 [.....

 يُجللني ارتياح ،
ونفحة سجود تُظللني




سلسبيل حمدي لك ربِ 
دمعة....~

----------

نُون (12-01-2010), 

MOONY (03-11-2011), 

رنيم الحب (11-30-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*صبآحٌ مشرق لقلبك الأبيض ..~* 

*~..دمعة الحبيبة ..~* 
*قرأتك .. فأبتهج قلبي ..* 
*أتمنى أن تكوني دآئمــــآآ في رآآحة وأطمئنآآن* 

*ولكِ بالقلبِ دعوة ولآسيما في فجر يومي هذآآ ..* 
*حفظكِ المولى ورعى قلبكِ من كل سوء ..* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-02-2010)

----------


## نُون

*اعتَكفَ قُرآنَ حِسِّي هنَـا ؛* 
*بَيْنَ يَديهِ حُزنٌ كَبير !*

*دمعَة* 

*مَفاصلي فِي خَدَرٍ وَ سُبَات ،* 
*لكنَّ أشْياءً كَثيرَة تَعنيكِ هنَـا أهدتهَا صَحوًا !*


*سُبحَانَ صَمتكِ إذَا مَـا نَطَق* **

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-02-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
صباحكم علي...


رنيم الشفافة
يُغرقني تفاني يسكنك..
تمسكي بالحبل الـ يجمعنا وأنا به مُتمسكة ..
قربكِ يعني لحرفي أمان...
أُزملكِ إخاء ،مودة
حبيبة : حِزمُ دعائي 


نُون الإحساس
عجزٌ يُجبر أطرافي على البُكم
حين هبوطِ حسك لكهفي ...!
زهورٌ مُلونة...
ونفحة دعاء..أتنفسها لأجلك..
وأكثر ..


مُباركٌ فجركم ، أيامكم أجمع..بـ علي..
الدعاء..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-06-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم أنساكم...   :)
 


روح الحالمة ..
أطربني قربك..
نبضُ دعواي أُدندنهُ لروحك



فرح الباسمة 
القريبة المُبتعدة .
مشاعركِ الطهر تُلبسني حياة ..!
ترتيلة دعاء..لقلبك



كبرياء المُخبأة خلف ظلال البُعد ..
ياأول الوافدين ...عن بعد ـ قرب
طاهر قربك...نديٌ كأنتِ
قدحُ رجائي..



نبض الشقيقة
كوني لي ظلال....أكن لكِ كيان
الدعاء لايبرحكْ
لكل من عبر هنا ..
 أتلو الدعاء في هذا اليوم العبق برائحة علي...
 مُبلغين مُناكم ياقارئي..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-06-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياسيِّديِ....
حجركُ الأوحد هوَ نجاتي ...!






تصدّقْ عليَّ ياعلي
دمعة ~

----------

نُون (12-04-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-06-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*صَنمُ الضَوءْ ..!
**وإنْ كَانَ وَهْماً ولكنِيِّ مَسستـُه . . !
*

اذكُرُ يومَها كُنتُ مُتكِأةٌ عَلىَ كَتِفِ حِسِّي ِ
أخيطُ الضُوءْ بـِ خَاصِرَةِ الدُجَىَ ، مُدَنْدِنَةْ حَنِينِيِّ إليِهْ . .
لَمْ أنسَى َ الضَوُضاءْ الـ وُشِمَتْ بـِ مِرِّآةِ الزَمَن المَركُوُنَةْ بـِ رَفِّ المَاضي ِ . .
لَمستُها أُقلبُ فِيها ذِكَرَى لَمْ تُخْلَقْ بَعَّد ..!
 أقْلَقَتْنيِّ جَبِينُها المَحْمومْ حُزناً . .
وأرعَبتْنِيِّ عينَيِها الـ تَلمَعانْ مَكْراً خَافِتْ لاتُقرِأُهْ إلايْ . .
وذا قلبُها الأصمْ يقْذِفُنيِّ فَيِّ غيِهَبْ الذُعْر ..!
أما مَلابِسُها المُمزقْة َ أوجَاعْ . . 
رَزَقَتْ ضِلَعِيَ الحَالمْ إعْوِجاجاً ،، كِزِقاق يعِجُ بـِ مَارِقِينْ فُقراءْ . . !
قَلبتُ مِرآة الزَمَنْ . . ! كِي لاأرَى أُمنِيَتِي المِسكيِنَةْ تِذكاراً لَمْ يكُن شَيئاً فيِّ زَمَنْ المَاضِيِّ  . . !





لازلتُ أخيط الضوء بإِبْرَةْ الحُلُمْ . .!
دمعة على السطور

----------

رنيم الحب (12-06-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*زُمْرَةْ أوُجَاعْ ..~*

تَزْحَفُ بِيَ آلآهْ لـ ذِكْرَى الطَفْ . . !
فَأخْبُطُ فِيِّ سَوادْ دُجاه . .
تُقلِبُنيِ أطيافُ الأمسْ النادِبْ . .وَ تعْصِفُ بِي مَلامِحُ شُحوبهُ العارِمْ ، وكَفهُ الشَرِسْ . .!
فأصرِفُ قلبِيِّ فِي ذُهولْ . .باحِثةٌ عَنْ انتِماء . .
تَفِرُّ عَيِنايْ لـ صَدىَ أنِينْ ونُجومٍ آفِلاتْ . .!
وعيونٍ ثَكْلى مُعبأهْ بِهم عَرَصاتُهْ . .
لاأصيخُ سِوى أوجَاعْ تُمارِسُ مَرثيِةْ البُكاءْ 
وَلاألمَسْ سِوَى سُحبٍ سَوداءْ وَدَقُها أحْمَرٌ مِنْ دِماءِهِم . . 
مَاجَعَلَ قَلبِيِّ جَامِدْ البُكاءْ ، مُدهَشْ ،  
مُتَصلِبْ الأحاسِيسْ (إلا عَلَيِِهمْ)

*[ هولْ الوَاعِيةْ ، ثوُرَةْ الوَجَعْ* 
مَصدَرُها حُزْنٌ أوحَدْ لـِ فاطِمةْ 
ما إنْ رَنُوتُها،استَقْبَلَتْنِيِّ بـِ زَفرَةْ . .
حَثوُتُ لأجلِها الحُزْنَ عَلى هامةِ أياميِ 
وَ فَجَّرَتُ هَمِيِّ عَلى حُسِينَها يَنبوُعا . .
حِينَها عَرَفَتْنِيِّ . .فـ َصَرَخَتْ نادِبةْ 

*قََتَلُوا نُورَ عَينِي ِّ*
.

.

.

*قَتَلوا نُورَ عَينِيِّ* 


صِرتُ أنْزِفْ كَآبَة عَلىَ كآبتِها 
مامَنعَنِيِّ مِنْ اعتِناقِها ، ضِلعُها اللازَالَ مُتَوَرِمْ . .
فـَ جَرى الحُزْنُ فِيَّ أكْثَرْ وَتَجلببتُ عَزاءْ . .




هاأنا استقْبِلْ المُحَرَمْ بـ كَوُثرْ أدْمُعِيِّ 
فـَ خُذيني أُعزيكِ يابتول ..
*نادبتكم الصغيرة
دمعة على السطور*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-06-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

دمعة ..!
*أنتِ الحنونة .. أنتِ الموآسية لفآآطمٍ* 
*أنتِ ذآت القلبِ النــــــآآبضِ عشقـــآآ للحسين* 
*والدمعة النآزفة على مصآآبِ الحسين* 
*أنتِ الرووح التي حلقت في سمــــــآآءِ الطهرِ ففآضت عليهآ نفحآآت الرحمة* 
*أعلم أن روحكِ مرتبطة بفآطمٍ.. فأنتِ جزءآ من روحهــآآ أيضآ* 
*غــــــآليتي ..* 
*لآأستطيع وصف أي جمـــــآآلٍ يحتويكِ* 
*وأي عبآرآتٍ تخرج من قلبكِ المُوآآســــــــــــــي لتصل لقلوبنآ وتؤثرُ فينآ* 
*فأثآبكِ الله على كل حرفٍ نقشتهِ بقلبكِ وإحســـآآسكِ قبل أن يخطه قلمكِ* 
*فكل عـــآآم وأنتِ من شيعة الحسين ..* 
*وأعظم الله لكِ الأجر أيتهآ الموآلية* 
*ودعوآآتي لكِ بالتوفيق وبلووغ كل أمآنيكِ بحق الحسين الشهيد * 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-07-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذ فاطمة ..

رنيم
تُلبِسيني جِلباباً فضفاضاً . . حتى أكادُ أضيعُ فيه . . ويأخذني عِطره المنفوث في روحي . .!
كلنا لفاطمة وابناءها فداء...لسنا شيئ سوى نادبون .. ! نادبون صغار!
نواسي بـِ يراعنا ..وذاك أضعف الإيمان ..
نطمعُ بجائزة من كفها الكوثر تستقبلنا بها في يوم المحشر ..أنا وإياكم ياغالية

قربكِ يحتويني بعمق...
ودعاءكِ هو بلسم ...أبادلكِ أمثاله ..
في هذه الليال العظام...
موفقة مقضية لكِ كل حاجة للدنيا والآخرة بحق الغريب..
دمتِ بعين الاله
وبظل الآل دمتِ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*نُدْبَةٌ وَ افْتِجَاعْ ..!*


ياعِشقيَّ الأقْدَسْ . .
كَيِفَ لِلحُزْنِ أن يَمْتَصَ عُرُوقَ الشَمْس ْ فَيُطْفِؤها ، يَذَرُها غَيِهَباً . . !
ياأيُها الأقْدَسْ ، لَيِسَ تَشْغَلُنِيِّ الظُلَمَةُ الجَامِدَةْ فَحَسَّبْ. . وَلِيِسَ وَحْدَها أصْدَاءُ نِيَاحُِ الليِلِ تُذْهِلُنِيِّ
وَلَمْ يُثِيِّرْ مِنِيِّ الدَهْشَةْ أَنْيِّ وَجَدْتُ الكُونُ  بِكُلِ (جَوَارِحِهْ ، جَوَانِحَهْ) لأجلكَ مُقْشعِّرْ، تَأكُلُ مِنْ مِعصَمِهْ الكآبةُ . .!
مُتَصَدِعَةٌ أنا يَاحُسَيِّنْ ، وَمَايُزيِدْ ثَوُرَةْ أشْجَانِيِّ . .
أنِيِنُ أمُّكَ فاطِمَةْ (المُلتَهِبْ) ، بِقَلْبِيِّ يَدْوِيِّ كُلَّما عَسْعَسَ ليلٌ أوُ تَنَفْسَ فَجرْ. .!

أيْ حُسَيِنْ أنا كَكُلِّ شَيِئ ٍ يَبْكِيِكْ
فَانْبِئِّنِي ِ. .
أَتَسْمَعُ أنَّـتِي ِفَاطِمَةْ . . !
أتَلِتَقِطُ دَمْعَتِيِّ فاطِمَةْ . . .!
أتَقْبَلُنِيِّ أمُكَ العَذْرَاءْ ياقِدِيِسِيِّ الأوُحَدْ . .!





يَافاطِمَةُ ألبِسِينِيِّ مِنْ طُهرُكِ (طُهْرْ)
دمعة لفلذتك ~

----------

رنيم الحب (12-09-2010), 

فرح (12-08-2010)

----------


## فرح

دمـــــوووع ياعمري ..
اردتُ الكتابه لكني ترددت حتى لااشوه صفحه 
مليئه بالولاء الحسيني الفاطمي 
حرووووفك مؤثره ،مقبوله ان شاء الله 
قضى الله حوائجك بحق الآل الاطهار

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-09-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فرح
هبوطكِ كبياض الفجر..
وفودكِ زخرفة مُعتقة بالجمال. . أرنوها بكيان حرفي...
لاتبتعدي ..واقرأيني أكثر..
لكِ من الدعاء أصدقه ياحبيبة..
موفقة بحق الغريب..
دمتِ بعين الله
وبظل الآل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كُنْتُ اقرأ شيئاً للسيد الشريف الرضي (قُدِّسَ سِرِّهُ)، 
 تأثرت بقافية أحد قصائده وسرتُ على نهجها ..
 لروحه الطاهرة فاتحة ..
 

أبياتي المتواضعة اسميتُها بـِ . . .
 وليجة أكدار..!


 خطوبٌ سار يحدوها الإباءُ
 وواعيةٌ تصافِحُها السماءُ
 وعينُ الصبرِ من عرشٍ أطلَّت
 تُعانقُ صبرهم وكذا الفداءُ
 عشيرةُ هاشمٍ وغصونُ ضعَّنٍ
 يقودهُمُ الحسينُ أبا الولاءُ
 وعباسٌ أبا الفضلِ الشريفِ
 بكفه رفرف العزمُ ، اللواءُ
 وحوراءُ البتولةً ذي العفيفة
 جليلة َ خِدرها ركنَ النقاءُ
 تُزلزلها المخافةَ كل حينٍ
 تُغشيِّها الكآبة َ كاللحاءُ
 تُرتِلُ خوفها والحزنُ آية
 ووحيُ أساها (صبيةُ ونساءُ)
 تُزعزعُ قلبها الفرقى ولولا
 بزوغُ حُسينها لعلى البكاءُ
 وذا عباسُ يسدلُ جيب خدرٍ
 بكفِ الجودِ والروحُ الوفاءُ
 ألا ياليت عزَّها ذا يدومُ
 ولايُجتثُ أصلٌ للإخاءُ
 ففقدُهُمُ على الحوراءِ داءٌ
 لعينيها وَ قربُهُمُ دواءُ
 حُسامُ الموتِ أهرقَ كلَّ عزِّ
 وسالَ الخدرُ من سالت دماءُ
 ألا ياليت قلبي قد تهشم
 ولم أدري بهم حلَّ القضاءُ
 ولكن الاله يصوغُ قدراً
 مقاديرُ العبادِ كما يشاءُ
 على الحوراء يرسو فلكُ دمعي
 لها ولأمها كلَّ العزاءُ



مرثية الخروج..تقبلها مني ياحسين
دمعة

----------

رنيم الحب (12-09-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*سَأَضْمُرُ آهَاتِيِّ وَ . .اَنْتَظِرْ !*

تُبْهِضُنِيِّ عِلَّتِيِّ وَ السُقْمُ ياوَالِدِيِّ يُؤذِيِنِيِّ. .
هَمِّ فَقْدِكْ ، هَوُلُ سَفَرِكْ ،. .يَنْهَشُ مِنْ أوْصَالِيِّ . .وَ الليَالْ تَنْخَرُ مِنْ أعَضاءٍ تَسْكُنُها أطْيَافُكْ 
أنْتَ أكْثَرُ مَنْ يَعْلَمْ أنَهُ لِيِّسَ تَهُمُنِّي ِ مَواجِعِيِّ إلا مَاارْتَبَطَتْ بِكْ ..
هَزِيِّلٌ كَيَانِيِّ لايَقَوَىَ عَلىَ اَنْقِطَاعِ حَبْلِكَ
يُزْحَفُ بِيِّ لِلشَكَايِةْ إلِيِّكَ ، الاسْتِغَاثَةْ بِكْ . .
وأنْتَ الغَوُثْ . فَاغِثْنِيِّ !
يُثِيِّرُ فَزَعِيِّ صَدَىَ صَلاتِكْ ،دُعائكْ والعُيونُ نِيامْ . .
صَداكْ يَقْفِزُ بِيِّ حَيِثُ دَارِكْ المُغْلَقَةْ . .فَتَضْمَحِلَ آمَالِيِّ حِينْ أصِيخُ مِنْ مُصَلاكْ نُدْبَةْ ..!
أبَا يَاحُسَيِّنْ ..
فِيِّ كُلِّ فَجِّرٍ أُهَروُلُ لِلشَمْس مُتَشاغِلةْ بِها عَنْ وَجَعِيِّ
أبْحَثُ فِيِّ وجْهِهَا عَنْك
فَأُودِعُها بَسْمَةْ ألَمْ ، اسْتَحْلِفُها بكْ . . إلا ماأوُصَلَتْها مِنيِّ إليِكْ . .
فَهَلْ تَصِلُكْ بَسْمَتِيِّ الذاوِيةْ بَعْدَكْ . . أمْ أنْ الشَمْسَ تِلكَ جَحَدَتْ وُعُوُدُها . .! وَخَانَتْ عَهْدِيِّ . .!


لازِلتُ اُحَلِفُها ..وأضْمُرُ آهَاتِيِّ وَ . .اَنْتَظِرْ !





كَانَتْ عَلَى لِسَانْ يَتِيِمَةْ الحُسِينْ
~فاطِمَةْ العَلِيلَةْ لَمْ أنْسَاكِ 
فَلاتَنْسِيِنِيِّ وَحَقْ الشُوُقْ اللايَمُوتْ لِحُسِينْك
دمعة تُعَزِيكْ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*آهــــــآآت العليلة تفجُعُ قلبي وأنينها لفرآق أحبتها يمزقُ فؤآدي .. ~* 

*غـآليتي ..* 
**~دمعة الموآسية ~**
*خذي روحي معكِ حين تحلق في سمـــــآآء الطهر* 
*وتنعى المصـــــــآآب الجلل* 

*فهنيئـــآآ لقلبٍ يتغذى طهرآآ ويؤلف قصآئدآآ ولآئية* 

*ولآحرمنا الله من نفحــآآتكِ الطـآهرة* 
*وسأبقى هنــــآآ .. !*
*ملآزمة لكل حرف يخرج من أعمــــــــــــآآقكِ أيتها الحبيبة ..* 
*دمتي بعين الحسين .. نآطقة بحبه وقريبة منه أبدآآ ..* 
*موفقة دومـــــــآآ وأبدآآ ..* 
*تحيــآآتي مع دعـــــــــــوآآتي ..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-10-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم ربّ الحٌسين

اللهم صلِ على مٌحمد وآل محُحمد

السلام عليكم |~

السَلآم على الحُسين وعلى عليّ بن الحُسين وعلى أولاد الحُسين وعلى أصحاب الحُسين ..

صبآحكِ سواد وَ عُتمة على الحُسين

حُسين : ودَمع يَتفجر !

كَلنا فاطِمة العليله اليوم ! 

ومنَ يمسح على روؤسنآ

[ مات التصّبر في إنتظاركَ إيها مُحيي الشريعة ]

دَمعة : أتعلمين ماذا تفعل كَلماتك !

تُلبسني الألم من رأسي حَتى مخمص قَدميّ

تشبعني بالبكاء وَ تخنقني رائحة التَعب هُنا 

أكاد لآ أكمل كلماتك حتى لآ يزداد بيّ الوجع فلآ أسيطَر !

مؤلمة أنتِ تلآمسين كل جرحّ بقلبيّ 

ولاسيمآ على من رحَلوا دونْ عودة 

رحَمة الله تغطيبهم وَ محمد وآل محُمد معهم إنَ شاء الله ..


مكللة بالتوفيق..

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
 
رنيم ..*~*
 يُطعمُني همسُكِ اطمئنان دون أن يدري...!
 وَ راحتكِ تمرُ على ورقي فتُزكيه ...
 أُصافحُ أنفاسكِ الحُسينية بعمق...
دمتِ غالية
 وَدمتِ للحسين تنتمين..
 موفقة بحقه مقضية المُنى ..


 روح.*.~*
 هي الزهراء . . تنفخُ فيِّ من حُزنها ..
 فتغمرني أشجان ..!
 وَما ملامحُ حزنك إلا قدح عزاء مُهدى منكِ لروحها ..
 رزقكِ الله نعمة (النوح ، البُكاء)على الحسين ..ونحنُ وإياكِ ..
~نعم ..يرحمهم الله ...اعذريني غالية وَ كوني بخير..
لاتبكي إلا الحسين لاسيما هذه الليال..وأنا كمثلك..
 موفقة بإسم الغريب..
 مقضية المُنى


قراءتكم لي تحدو بي نحو *الحُسينْ* أكثر..
أصدق الدعاء..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-10-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وَ رَحَلَ سفيرُ الهُدى . .!*

مَالِيِّ أرَىَ كُلُّ الأمْكِنَةْ مُكْتَسِيِّةٌ أشْجَانْ .. كُلُّ المَلامِحْ مَشْحَوُنَةْ بِالأسَىَ . . 
وَ المَحاَجِرْ . .تُجْهِضْ دُموعْ الفَقْدْ ،
مَالِيِّ أصيِخُ نُدْبَةْ ، ألمَسُ افْتِجَاعْ يُغشِّيِ كُلَّ الوُجوُهْ . .!
مَاذَا جَرَى. .!
حُسينْ  . .لاسِواكَ يُنبؤنِيِّ ياأيُها الأقْدَسْ . .!
لِمَ لمْ يَعُدْ الأمَنُ يُدثِرُنِيِّ ، مَنْ سَرَقَهْ مِنِّي ِ، ومَنْ استَباحَ أوجَاعِيِّ . .!
حُسَيِّنْ .. بِمفاصِليِّ كَآبَةْ لاتَنْسََلِخْ ، وَاليُتْمُ قَدْ اِشْتَعَلْ بِرَأْسِيِّ ..
الآهُ تَرمُقُنِيِّ بِانْتِصَارْ . .
وَاِبتِسامَتّيِّ الذاوِيِّةْ عَكَّرَها الدَهَرُ بِقَسَّوَةْ  . .
................صَدَى كُلٌّ شَيئْ يُرَددْ (غَابَ سَفِيِّرُ الهُدَى! )
وَأنا يَاسَيِّدِيِّ الحُسينْ لَنْ أُصَدِّقْ إلاكْ . .فـقُلّ لِيِّ ..
أحَقاً غَابْ وَالِدِّي. .!
 . . .!!
 

أبَتَاهْ مُسلِمْ . . .، لازَالَتْ أُمْنِيَّتِيِّ مُعلَّقةْ بِهَامَةْ السَمَاءْ . .حَيِّثُ أنَّتْ ..
وَ لازَالتْ مَرَاسِمُ الانْتِظَارْ بِقلبِيِّ حَافِلَةْ . .!
فَلَذَتُكْ الشَاحِبَةْ :حَمِيِّدَة ..





تَصْوِيِّرْ دَمْعَةْ الـ تُعَظِمْ أجْرَكَ *يَاحُسيِنْ* وأجْرَ *اليَتيِمَةْ الصُغْرَى* ~
*وأجر الآل أجمع..*

----------

موالية حيدر (12-10-2010), 

نُون (12-13-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-10-2010)

----------


## الفجر القـادم

اشكرك اخي على هذا الاحساس المرهف واللهم العن من آذا فاطمه عليها السلام وارحم وتجاوز عني وعن المسليمن يا ارحم الراحمين

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-11-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
الكريم..الفجر القادم..أهلاً بك بيننا..
اسأل الله بحق فاطمة وصلاتك على فاطمة أن يُصل على فاطمة وآل فاطمة وأن يعظم أجورهم و يثبتنا على ولايتهم 
وأن يرحمنا وإياكم بحق مصائبهم..

موفقين..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سَأعُوُدْ يازَيِّنَبْ ~
فَقَطْ اَنْتَظِرِّ مِنْكِ إشَارَةْ ،لاسْتَقْبِلَكِ هُنَاكْ . .
بِكَرْبَلاءْ الجِرَاحْ . .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*إِغْماَءَاتٌ ثَلاثْ . .



*1)
كَرْبَلاَءْ ،، يَاحَكَاياَ ضَوُئِّيَ الشَاسِعْ . .!
أَكَانَتْ لِيِّ جِنَايَةٌ جَزِلَةْ بِحَقِّ عَيِّنَيِّكِ المُقْفَرَتِيِّنْ . .!
أَمْ اعْتَمَرَتِكِ عُتْمَةٌ اِسْتَفَاضَ دَيِجُوُرَها ،فَمَا وَجَدِّتِيِّ غَيِّرَ إلِحَاقِهَا صَدَّرِيْ. .!!
يُرِيِّعُنِيِّ لَوُنْ الأكْدَارْ الدَاكِنْ فِيِّ عُرُوُقِكْ . .
رِيِّاحَكِ السُوُدَاءْ تَشْحَنُ فُؤادِيِّ اِخْتِنَاقْ . .وتُكَوِّمْ الحُزْنَ بِأَدْرَاجْ رُوُحِيِّ المُمَزْقَةْ . .
مداءاتُكِ اَلجِيَاعْ تَبْتَلِعْ نُجُوُمَ عِزِّي ِ دُوُنَمَا شَفَقَةْ . .!
مَاالجِنَايِةْ يَاكَرَّبَلاءْ ..!

2)
أشْبَاحٌ 
تَطْحَنْ ضِلِّعَ وِجْدَانِيِّ فِيِّ قَاع حُسَامِها المَلعُوُنْ ..
ثُمَّ تَلِّفِظَ رَأسَهُ بِلُحُوُن ٍ فَظَّةْ إِلَىَ وَجِّهْ السَمَاءْ . .
فَقَطْ..لأنَهُ كَانَ لابُدَّ أنْ يُعَاشِرْ عَيِّنَ السَمَاءْ
كَانَ لابُدَّ أنْ يَمَسَّهَا 
كَانَ لابُدَّ أنْ يُعَلَّى مُنْتَصِبَاً شَاخِصاً اَلجِنَانْ ، مُتَنَفِسُهَا عَنْ قُرِّبْ . .
فلِيِّسَ رَفْعُهُ بِالسِنِّ ذَا ذِلِّةْ
إنِّمَا، رَبَّوُهْ لـِ سَاقِ العَرَّشْ حَيِّثُ أصَّلَهْ . .


3)
تَجَاعِيِّدُ حُزْنِيِّ عَمِيِّقَةَ الخُطُوُطْ لايُزِيِّلَهَا مَرْهَمٌ وَلايُشَفِيِّهَا دَوَاءْ . .
تَتَمَثَّلْ بـِ 
(  المَنَّحَرْ وَشَمِرْ ، الصَدِّرَ والأعَوَجِيّةْ ، الجُوُدْ  وَالكَفِّيِنْ ، الخِضَابْ البَاهِتْ ، الرَضِيِّعْ المُفَطَّمْ ،  العَلِيِّلْ ، الخِيَامْ وَ النَارْ ، السَلِّبْ ، كَعِّبْ الرُمَّحْ  ،السَيَاطْ المَارِدَةْ  . . . . . )
وَلَوُ فَصَّلتْ أكثَرْ ،، لانَفَطَرَتُمْ . .







وَعَدْتُهَا أنْ أُرَافِقَهَا..وَأمْسَحْ جِرَاحَهَا ..
مُعَظَمٌ أجْرُها أعَّظَمْ أَجْر..
دَمَعَةْ

----------

رنيم الحب (12-12-2010), 

فرح (12-12-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*إغمــــــآءآآت ثلآث ..~* 
*كآنت كالسهـــــــآآم على القلوب المتفطرة حزنآآ لماجرى في كربلآء* 
*كآنت دمآءآآ جـــــــــآآرية لهول المصآب ..* 

*دمعـــــــة الحبيبة ..~* 
*حروفكِ مفجعة ..ينفطر منها الفؤآآد* 
*وعبآرآآتكِ سكنت رووحي وقلبي وأستولت على كل أحآسيسي* 
*فهنيئتـآآ لروحكِ المرآفقة لزينب الطهر في مسيرتها الكربلآئية* 
*وعظيم الأجر لروحكِ الطــــــــآهرة ..* 

*موفقة دومــــــــــــآآ .. ومقضية حوآآئجك بحق بطلة كربلآء زينب عليها السلآم* 
*تحيــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-13-2010), 

فرح (12-12-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
مأجوره سيدتي يازهراء .مأجــــور سيدي ياصاحب المصيبه العظيمه 
يامهدي هذه الامه ياامامي روحي لتراب قدميك الطاهره الفداء
مــــــأجوريــــــــن جميعا
دمــــــوووع حبيبتي 
قرأت كلماااااتك وكأني اسمعها بصوووتك 
حروووف تقطع القلب ،
اعذريني ياااقلبي كلماااتي عاجزه امام حروووفك العملاقه 
مأجوووره حبيبتي وان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك 
موفقه ومقضيه حوائجك بحق الحسين واهل بيته الطاهرين

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-13-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

رنيم 
سهام كربلاء رمتنا بالحزن..!
سيدة ، هُطولكِ باتَ ضرورياً إلى درجة أنني إن لم ألمسه ..
يقفز بصري باحثاً عن طيب مُحياك غالية ..
دمتِ لزينبِ الطُهر ناصرة ..

فرح 
بل منكِ امتصُ مُهجة العزاء..
ومن قرب قلبك...ينبض قلبي ولاء أكثر ...!
فرح..حرفكِ هو علامة الحداد...وبركان يتفجر إباء..
كوني أقرب وأقرب....
لكِ الدعاء..


شكراً كثيراً وأجراً وفيراً تلقوه عند فاطمة صلوات الله عليها 
لااوجع الله مُهجكم إلا على عزيز الزهراء صلوات الله عليهم..
موفقين احبة قلبي..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل
وبظل الحسين..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-13-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وَاِنْشِطَرَ الجُوُدْ . .!*

إِذَا رَمَتْ الدُنْيَا عَلَيِّكَ هُنُودا (هند=سيف)
ثِقْ بِالإلَهِ الوَاحِدِ المَعْبُوُدا
وَاَذْكُرْ وَلاتَنْسَىَ عَقِيِّلَةَ هَاشِم ٍ
تَجِّرِيِّ بِهَا الأحْزَانَ جَرْيَ أُسُوُدا
لَنْ أَنْسَهَا تَطْوِيِّ الأنِيِّنَ بِصَدِرِهَا
تَطْلُبْ أَبَا الفَضْل ِ السَخِيَّ الجُوُدا
عَبَاسُ يَارُوُحَ العَطَاءِ أَمَا تَرَىَ
عَيِّنَ الرَضِيِّعِ إلَى السِقَا ممدودة
يَبَّكِيِّ فَيَخْفِقُ خَافِقِيِّ خُوُفَاً عَلَىَ
كَفِيِّكَ تَبْتُرُهَا الرِمَاحُ جُحُوُدَ
عَبَّاسُ عَيِّنَكَ كَمْ أخْشَىَ يُصَوِبُهَا
سَهْمَاً فَأسْبَحُ فيِّ ثِيَابِيِّ السُوُدَ
عَبَّاسُ يَاكَهْفِيِّ وَحِصْنِيِّ وَكَافِلِيِّ
الصَبْرُ يَعَّجَزُ مِنْ أَذَى الَعَامُوُدَ
قَالَ اِبْشِرِيِّ يَازَيِّنَبٌ لاتَحْزَنِيِّ
جِفْنِيِّكِ اِمْلَئُهَا بِـ هَدْبَ وُعُوُدَ
خَاََضَ الفُرَاتَ وَلَمْ يَذُقْ مِنْ بَرَّدِهِ
وَالمَاءُ يَشَّهَدُ لِلوَفَاءِ وُرُوُدَه
رَادَ الخِيِّامْ وَوَجْهَهُ مُتَبَسِمٌ
كَفِّيِهِ تَمْطُرُ نَهْضَةً مَحْمُوُدَة
لَكِنَّ تِلْكَ القَوُمْ قَدْ غَدَرُوُا بِهِ
قَبُحَتْ نَوَايَاهُمْ عَلِيِّهِ حُشُوُدَ
بَدْرٌ عَلَىَ ظَهْرِ الصَعِيِّدِ وَقَدْ هَوَىَ
وَهَجِيِّرُ دَمْعَهُ لِلخِيَامِ يَعُوُدَ
سَجَدَ المُهَنَّدُ فِيِّ ضِلِعِيِّهِ حِيِنَ رَأَىَ
كَفَّ البَتَوُلَةَ تَحْتَوِيِّهِ سُجُوُدَ
وَبَكَتْ سِهَامُ المُوُتِ وَقَّتُ حِمَامِهِ
وَالكَوُنُ يَغْرَقُ يَسْتَغِيِّثُ وُجُوُدَهْ
الليِّلُ يَبْكِيِّ وَالصَبَاحُ يُشاطِرُهْ
حُزْنَاً عَلَىَ حُزْنِ الحُسِّيِنِ خُلُوُدَ






وَلِزَيِّنَبٌ هَوَاجِسْ تَدِسُهَا كَرْبَلاءْ بَعْدَ فَقْدِ هَدَبْ السِقَايِّةْ . .
فَيَرَّتَعِشْ الفَضَاءُ ، وَتَقَّشَعِّرُ السَمَاءْ . .!
وَأَمَا هِيِّ فَصَامِدَةْ كَالرَوَاسِّيِ العِظَامْ . .
كُلٌّ الأجر لِقَلبِهَا وآلُها..
دَمْعَةْ~
ْ

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (12-13-2010), 

نُون (12-13-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-13-2010), 

فرح (12-13-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*هآهي أم البنين تنعى ولدهـــــآآ العبآس* 
*والدموع تجري من مآقيهــــآآ* 

*قُتل سآقي عطــــآآشى كربلآء* 
*وبآآتت زينب تئن ألمــــــآآ لفقد كآفلهــــآآ* 
*ونحن يلبسنـــآآحزنآآ لكفي الجود التي قُطعت*
*بسهـــــآآم الأعـــــــــآديآآ* 

*أبى الفضل إلا أن تكون له أبا" يا أبا الفضل العباس .....*

*دمعة الحبيبة ..~* 
*يستغرقُ فؤآآدي في كلمآآتكِ فيئن وجعــــآآ* 
*وأتأمل زينب وهي ترى كآفلها تلك الحــــآآلة* 
*وتطلب بكفي العبـــــآآس لترجعها مكآنهآآ..*
*وأنى لها ذلك .. والأعدآءلم يتركو له عضوآ ســــآلمآآ* 
*فلعنة الله على الـــــظآلمين*

*فشكرآآ لكل قطرة أتنفسهـــــآآ معكِ في هذه المسيرة الكربلآئية* 
*وشكرآآ لكل حزنٍ تتغذى منه روحي بموآسآآتك ِ لزينب الصبورة* 

*موفقة .. ومقضية حوآآئجكِ ببآب الحوآآئج أبا الفضل العبآآس عليه السلآم* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-14-2010)

----------


## فرح

كلمااااتك ترجع صورة كربلاء امام ناظري وكأنها لتوواقعه 
حرووووفك ادمت قلبي حزنا ع كافل زينب وعمدالحسين
امديدي لك سيدي بسلام لكن كيف تردسلامنا وانت جسدبلاكفوف
سيدي نسلم عليك بقلوب حرى وعيون عبرى 
وعباساه وعباساه ..
السلام عليك ياحبيب زينب والحسين 
السلام عليك ياقلب البتول الطاهره .
دموووع ياعمري 
باي الكلمات اشكرك .تكاد الكلمات لاتوفي 
والاطراء لايجدي .تقبل الله اعمالك وقضى الرب حوائجك 
بحق باب الحوائج اباالفضل العباس ساقي العطاشا 
وكفيل الحوراء عليهم السلام .
انتظرحبرقلمك الموالي الحسيني بشوووووق حبيبتي ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-14-2010)

----------


## نُون

*-*
*عَبَسَ اللَّيلُ انْزِعَاجًا مِنْ طَقْطَقَةِ كُؤوس الفُسقِ* 
*بِـ كَبِدِه !*
*وَ الكُوفَة أُمٌ لا تُجِيدُ ضَمَّ جُبْنَ صِغَارَها البُلَهَاء !*
*وَ وَحْدَهُ مُسْلِم ؛ نَوْرَسٌ يُرَتِّلُ حُبَّ الحُسَيْنِ ،* 
*وَ سُورَة الحَمْدِ* 
*لَعْنَةً عَلَى القَصْرِ الذِّي أُحْـتِزَّ** رَأسَك مِنْ علَى سَطْحِه ،*
*لَعْنَةً عَلَى الحِبَالِ التِّي جَرْجَرتْ أشْلاءكَ الطَّيبَة* 
*بِـ أزِّقَةِ الكُوفة .*




*وَ الخَاتَم وَ الخنصُر !*




*تَضَعْضَعَتْ أضْلاعَ زَينب ؛* 
*مَولايَ العَبَّاس !*



*المَسَاحَاتُ هنَـا ؛ جنَّـة* 
**

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

رنيم ،
تُرتلين الحزن بألحانٍ شجية ..
عندما تُغشيكِ رايةُ العباس..!
تُغرقيني بجزيل عطاءك..
سلم نقاؤكِ ، وجمالُ حكاياك المُتكدسة بجنباتي ...



فرح،
أشهدُ أن من تخاطبيه يسمع الكلام ويرد السلام..
فهنيئاً لكِ سلام أبا الفضل غالية..
اتأملكِ كثيراً . .
ويُلبسني حرفكِ أثواب فخر..!
سلمَ الولاء المُتقاطر من وجنتيك..


نُون.،
دُخانْ رثاءكِ اعتمر ارجائي 
فعزل الهواء عن روحي ..!
كيف بزينب..!
دمتِ للآل عاشقة ...


اعذروا مُهجتي القاصرة بحقكم..
الـ لاتُتقن رصف الحروف في حضرتكم  !
موفقين مُبلغين المنى بحق العباس ،العريس..
دمتم بعين الله ..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عَجينُ خِضابُ* 

إِلَى عَرَّصَةِ الطَف ِأَقْدِمُوُا ..زِفِّوا الشَبابْ
وَتكَاثَرُوا حَوُلَ الَخِياَمْ.. اِسْتَقبِلُوُا حُمَّرَ الخِضَابْ
وَاصْغُوا إليِنَا أننا أفْرَاحُنا بِصَدَى الأنِيِّنْ
لاتَجْزَعِيِّ يَامَنْ حَضَرَّتِيِّ بِالشُمُوع ْ
وَاِسْتَبْدِلِيِّ الزِيِنَة َبِهَاتِيكَ الدُمُوعْ
وَاِسْتَنزِعِّي البَهْجَةَ ....بِالصَرخَة وَالقلبَ الحَزِينْ
ياقاصِدة عِرْسَ الشَبابْ فَعُرسُنا بِالحُزْنِ لاحْ
إنِّ الأهازِيجْ التيِ تُصْغيِنها بِفَمِّ الجِراحْ
لاتذْعَريِّ مِنْ صَوُتْ مَدمعِنا الهَتيِّنْ
هيا قِفِي واِستَقبليِّ اترَاحَنا
إنَّ الدُموع ْ نِثارَكِ وَنِثارَنا
زِفِّي الشَبابْ وهلهِليِّ بالمُقلتينْ
يامنْ دَعوتُك والأنينُ بخَافِقيِّ
هيا اقْدميِ عِندِي وسَلِّي خاطِريِّ
سَليِّ العَقيِّلة عَمهُ وَكَذا الحُسيِّنْ
زِفيِّ العَروسَ سُكينةً حَنِّي اليَدانْ
إنِّ العَروسَ بِشَجوِها وَالحُزنُ بانْ
زِفِّيها بالحُزنِ المُسالِ عَلى الحُسَينْ 
أمُ الشَبابْ أنا وأفْراحِي رٍثاءْ
أمُ الشَبابِ وبَهجتِي لَونُ الدِماءْ
هيا قِفيِّ واِسْتقبِلي ِّ قَطْعَ الوَتِّينْ



*
**كانت دعوة لحضور حفل زفاف القاسم..
وكانت مواساة مني لرملة أم الشباب..
لعلها تقبلني ...
يافاقدة مأجورة ومأجورٌ كريم أهل البيت صلوات الله عليهم..
اذكروني عند ربكم ياآل المصطفى ..
*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-14-2010), 

فرح (12-14-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*آآه لنحيبِ رملة على فقد الشبآآب* 
*إنها تعتصرُ ألمــــــآآ وتصرخُ والمدآمعُ تسيل على وجنيهـــــآآ ..* 
*مـــا أدري أعـلـگ شمعتك لـــو أجــري دمـعـة عـيـنـي*
*بـيـــن الـشـمـع بـيـــــن الـدمــع*
*محتاره ظليت يبني محتاره ظليت*
** * **
*يـبـنـي الـتـسـرنـي شـوفتك يــا ضــوه عـيـون الـربـتك*
*...چـنـت احـسـب سنين العمر وانـتـظــر سـاعــة زفـتـــك*
*حــانت السـاعـه وشـاهدت بالـخـيـمـه نـصـبـوا حوفتك*
*وانتـــه البست ثوب الچفن نـــاوي تــروح لحــومـتــك*
*يـوليــدي چـاويـن العــرس ويــــن انـتـــظـار اسـنـيـني*
*اشـــراح انـتظر تــــــاه الفــكــر*
*محتاره ظليت يبني محتاره ظليت* 
*دمعة الموآسية ..~* 
*روآئعكِ تسري لقلبي المتوجع* 
*وتسيطر على كل ذرآآتهِ المفجوعة*  
*فلآ أسكت الله لكِ حســـــــآآ .. ولآ أجرى لكِ دمعآآ إلآ في مصآئب أهل البيت* 
*وموآسآآتكِ لرملة عظيمة على قلبها المحزون* 
*فأنتِ اليوم في ضيآفتها .. وهي لن تنســــــــآآكِ أبدآآ ..*
*ودعوآآتي لكِ بالتوفيق وتيسير الأمور بعريس كربلآء القآسم بن الحسن عليه السلآم*
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-15-2010)

----------


## فرح

آآآآه كم يؤلم القلب ويشجيه ،للام تنعى ولدها ونورقلبها 
مأجوره سيدتي ساعدالله قلبك الفاقد
مأجورسيدي ومولاي ياابامحمدالحسن 
مأجوريااباعبدلله الحسين ،ساعدالله قلبك الصابر ياكعبة المحن والاحزان
سيدتي يازينب .بااي المصائب اعزيك 
هل بقمربني هاشم ام بالعريس ام بشبيه الاربعه ام باالرضيع او بالحسين 
مصيبه يشيب منها الطفل الرضيع 
مأجورسيدي ياصاحب الزمان اقبلنا يامولاي ..
اعذريني كلمااااتك اوجعت قلبي وكل قلب محب لااهل البيت عليهم السلام
دموووع ياعمري ..
لاااختفى ولاغاااب قلمكِ الموالي ،
ان شاء الله حروووفك مقبوله عند البتول الزهراء عليها السلام 
دمتِ وداااام الحب الولائي الحسيني نهجك ياااقلبي 
عظم الله اجوووووركم واحسن الله الى الزهراء العزاء

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-15-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قُدَّتْ أمَانِيَّ ..!


أَخْبَرَتْنِيِّ السَمَاءْْ
أنَّ الرِيِّحَ تَخْتَبِئْ مِنْ عُفُوُنَةْ جِلِّوُدِهَمْ . .
تُهَرْوِلَُ مِنْ حَمَاقَتِهَمْ ، تُعَرْقِلْ أَذْرُعَ المُوُتْ الشَرِسَةْ ، و بِأضْرَاسِهَا تَحْتَزُ مِنْ خَلّْفِهِمْ قَطِيِّعَ الشُرُوُرْ  . . ! 
وبالرُغْمِ عَنْهَا قُدَّتْ أمَانِيِّ . .!
قَدَهَا النَسَرُ المُزْدَحِمَ عَلَىَ قَمِيِّصِ أَكْبَرِيْ . .، ثَارَ غُبنِيِ عَلى عُرُوُقَهُ المُتَيَبِسَةْ ظَمَأ  المُفْطومَة دِمَاءْ . .! 
قَدَّهَا الحُسَامْ الـ يَلْمَعُ بِخَاصِرةْ شَوُقِهِ إلَيِّ . .
قَدَّهَا أَنِيِّنُ لِيِّلَى المَثْكُوُلْ . .، 
رُغْمَاً عَنْ الرِيِحْ وَمَاصَدَّتْ . .قُدَّ كُلٌ ذّرْ الأمَانيِّ فيَّ ! 
وَ........خَجِلَتْ مِنِّيَ السَمَاءْ حِيِنَ إجْهَاضِهَا شَمْسَيْ مُلَثَمَةْ بِالسُحُبْ فِيِ طَبَقِ الكُسُوُفْ . .
وَلَمْ أعُدْ أُبْصِرْ سِوَى . . . . .
شَفَقْ . .!



*لاشيئ فيَّ قادر أن يُصور عُظم الرزية ..
اعذرني ياحُسيني الأقدس...
أضاعني جمالُ أكبرك..!
وجمدتْ عيني في بحر دماءه...!
مأجور ياحبيبي..، مأجورة يافاقدة ..
مأجور النبي وآله النجباء..



 على لسان الحسين كانت خطراتي هنا..
دمعة ~
*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-15-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

رنيم،،
حبيبة والله...
وعلى مائدتهم تجلسين ..، فتتغذى روحكِ والنفس..!
وتُقضى حوائجكِ بحقهم ..


فرح،،
لاأوجع الله قلبكِ إلا فيهم لهم وعليهم ..
مُبلغة كل المنى صغيره وكبيره بحق الأكبر الكبير بفعله وبسالته ياحبيبة الفؤاد..

أحبة :
تُرزقون حرفي دعوة خلود..وأهبكم دعوة انتماء للحسين صلوات ربي عليه..
همسة :
أثناء دعاء ليلى الثكلى أطلتُ ذكركم ....
موفقين..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------

ليلاس (12-15-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-15-2010), 

فرح (12-16-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*دمعـــــــــــــــة الحبيبة ..~* 
*لقد أُخرس لســــــــآآني لعظيم المصآآب* 
*فلآ أعلم أأعزي الحسين عليه السلآم لفقد ولده ..!*
*أم أعزي ليلى الفآقدة إبنهــــــآآ الوحيد .. !*
*أم أعزي الرسول لفقد شبهه خلقــــــآآ وخُلقآآ .. !*
*فو الله إنهآ فآجعة أدمت كل القلوب الموآلية* 

*أتعلمين .. !*
*كم تترك كلمآتكِ أثرآآ في قلبي*

*ولآ أستطيع أن أقرأكِ بصمتٍ* 
*وإن كآنت عبآرآآتي قآآصرة جــــــــــــــــــدآآ* 
*فعظيم الأجر لقلبكِ أيتهـــــــــــــآآ الغآلية ..*
*ولآحرمنا الله من أنفآسكِ الحسينينة* 
*موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجكِ كلهـــــــــآآ ..* 
*تحيــــآآتي ..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-16-2010)

----------


## فرح

كلماااااتي عــــــــــاااااجزه عن تسطير الحروف
مصيبه الحسين عظيمه ،تفطر القلوب 
عظم الله لك الاجر يامولاي ياصاحب العصر والزمان 
انت المعزى وصاحب العزى ،قلوبنا مفعمة بالحزن والاسى
لكن حزنك اعظم واكبر 
اسمح لي ياسيدي اعتذر على تجريئ 
متى يامهدي الفرج ؟فقدضاقت قلوب شيعتك 
مولاي يافرج الله متى تأخذ بالثأر ؟!
متى نسمع صدى صوتك ياحسين يالثارات الحسين 
دموووع ياعمري ..
اعذري فضفضة حروووفي التائهه المنكسره 
موفقه بحق الامام غربة اباالاحرار الحسين عليه السلام
مــــــــأجـــــــــــــوووووره يازهراء بعزيزك الحسين 
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-16-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
صباح الأنين مع فاطمة ..



عظيمٌ مُصابهم يارنيم تُذهل إثره قلوبنا ...
وأنتِ أتعلمين! أن حرفكِ يُلبسني تاج عزٍ ، 
............لم اعتد صمتك وإياي..
اقرأيني، وامنحيني قراءتك هنا ...
وثقي ....حرفكِ يشدُ على إحساسي أكثر..
ارسمكِ زهرة ببستان الزهراء ..
وادعو أن تبقى جذوركِ هناك وأن يبلغ عبقك السماء...

.....

فرح الحزينة على حزن المهدي...
شحوبكِ زلزل كياني..
وأراقَ وجدي على آل المصيبة ..
تُتقنين حشوي بالأكدار إذا ما ذكرتي مصيبة الحجة عجل الله فرجه..
لاكُدر عيشك بحق الغريب..
فرح.كل المساحات تصغر في حضرتك..
لكِ كل المساحات أترك ...عودي وَ زلزليني أكثر....


.....

ليلاس
أهلاً بانتماءكِ لخطراتي ..
شعرتُ بقربك غالية
خذي انبساط كفي إلى السماء..

آجركم الله 
لكم الدعاء..
موفقين بالظمأ المُكدس بالحسين..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ليلٌ ضارِعْ . .!*


ليلة العاشِرْ ، يانجْلاءْ العَيِّنِيِنْ ..
حَسْنَاءُ أنتِ تَزْهُرِيِّنَ مِنْ نُورْ الحُسينْ . .
مُحَجَبةْ أفْلاكُكِ بِلونُ التَضرُّعْ المُشجِيِّ مِنْ فَمِ الحُسينْ. .
وَسَماؤكِ تُصَلِّيِ بِصَلاةْ الحُسينْ . .!
أطِيلِيِ السُجُودَ ياسَمَاءْ العَاشِرْ. .فَزَيِّنَبٌ تُهدِيكِ كَفيها لتُعبِئيهما حُصنْ ..، وَ لابَأسَ بِحُفْنَةً مِنْ أمانْ الحُسينْ . .
أطِيِليِ السُجوُدْ وَعَفِريِ نَاصِيَتَكِ عَلَى تُربْ الحُسينْ . .
 .

 .

 .

لَيِلَةْ العَاشِرْ ،، صُوتُ نَحْرَكِ جَلِيِّلْ . .!
وَضَرَاعَةُ قُرآنُكِ عَرِيضَةْ . .
لايَلعَقُها لِسانكْ الفَظْ فـ تُبَحْ  . .، وَلايَقْبرهَا جوفَكِ القَفْر فَتَنْكَسِرْ،

 .

 .

 .
لَيِلَةَ العَاشِرْ ،، قَدْ شَحُبَتْ فِيكِ الذَكْرياتْ ماخَلا ذِكْرياتْ (الحُسينْ وَزِينَبْ) . .
إنَّ وَتيِّنْ الحُسينْ يَصُوغْ الدُعَاءْ فيكِ ،
وَصَبْرُ زَيِنَبْ يجْذِبُ التَوَسُلَ مِنْ أذَيالِكْ . .
لاتَكْسِريِّ قَارُورةْ الأمُنِياتْ الـ يَنفِثونَ فِيَها إباءهُمْ . .
وَلاتَخْرِقيِ تَوَسُلهم الكَثِيف فِيِّ أنْ يَمَسوُّنْ معاً ، لَيِلةْ أُخْرى تُشبِهُكِ . .


 .

 .

 .
لَيِلَةَ العَاشِرْ ،، ذَوَتْ عُروقْ الصَبرْ تِلك المُشْتَاقَة إلىَ الله . .
فكَيفَ تَجْتَثِيها بَدلاَ عَنْ سِقَايَتَها . .!
كيفَ تَرتَقِيِ كِلابَكِ الجَرباءْ صَدْرَ الدِينْ ..!
كَيفَ تَحتَزُ خَناجِرُكِ أوُدَاجَ الهُدَى. .!
كَيفَ ينْتَصِبْ رأس التُقى عَلى رأسِ رِماحِك العَارِياتْ .. !
كَيفَ للرَضِيعْ أن يَلتَصِقْ بأضلاعْ أبيهْ مِن سَحقكِ الطَاهِرينْ . .!
وتَنظُرينَ دُونَما شَفَقةْ . .!
أخْبريِنِيِّ كَيفَ . .!
 .

 .

 .


لَيِلَةَ العَاشِرْ . .لاتَأثَمِيِ بِتَرَوِيِعْ زِيِّنَبْ 
اِدفَعِيِّ نَارَ حِقْدَهمْ ، وَاسْكُبِيِ كُؤوسَ ظُلمَهُم فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيِقْ عَنْ الخِدْر وَرَبَتِهْ ..
لاتَرمِيِّ بِسِياطِكِ عَلى قَلبَها فَـ تُفجِعيهْ . .
لاتَقْذِفِيها بِالسَبِيْ فـ تَثقُليِنَ عَاتِقَكِ بغُبنِ المُصْطَفَى. .وآله ،

 .

 .

 .
لَيِلَةَ العَشرْ ،،بِبُطئ . . .!
بِبُطْئٍ شَدِيِّد أرجُوكِ ..لاتَعْجَلِيِ ثكْلِي.. 
.

.

.

لَيِلَةَ العَشِرْ 
لاتَنكُثِيِ ذِمَامِي..،
وَلَبِيِّ وَصايايْ الحُبلَى مَواجِعْ . !
*
*
*

أعْظَمْ الأجرْ للمُصطَفى وَ عَليِ وَ فاطِمة وَ الحَسنْ وزَيِّنَبْ وخَدِيجة الكُبرى
وأم البنينْ والسادة أجمع ولاسِيما صاحب الأمرْ عَجل الله فَرجَهْ
مُواساةْ دَمعةْ ~*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-16-2010), 

فرح (12-16-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

سيدي يا صاحب العصر والزمان عظم الله لك الأجر 
~..أفجعت قلوبنا ياااحسين ..~

سيدي بكتك السماء وغرقت الارض بالدماء
سيدي لما أبكي..! 
سيدي أبكي لغربتك أم لوحدتك
أبكي لحيرتك أم لعطشك
أبكي لذبحتك أم لصدرك المرضوض
أبكي لخنصرك المبتور أم لقطعة قلبك المخروجة بالحديده
أبكي لبقائك بالعراء مجدلا أم لرأسك المرفوع على القنى
سيدي بكتك السماء وغرقت الارض بالدماء
كربلاء خبئتي وجعا و دمعة و ثوراء
خبئتي قطرة ماء عن ابن سيدة النساء
وقدمتي لهيب العراء
وملحمة كربلاء
لكن لم تقدري أن تخفي صوت الحسين
وأنين زينب وسمو الأصحاب
فهما في مسامعنا دعوة ولوعه
كيف غفى بسمعك السكوت..!
ففي أرضك حفرت الجروح
وفي سفينة محشرك مشت سفينة السباء
محملة بدموع الغائب وألم الانبياء
سيدي لأبكين عليك بدل الدموع دما
دمعة الحزينة ..~ 
يآدمعة سكبت قطرآتها لمصآب الحسين 
ويآ ألمآ تجسد في أعضآئهــآآ حزنآ لفآجعة الحسين 
فعظيم الأجر لقلبكِ الموآلي ولروحكِ العــــآشقة 
وجعل الله أجر هذه الكلمآآت رووحــــآآ وريحآنآآ في الجنــــــــآآن 
وحشرنآآ الله وإيآآكِ مع الحسين عليه السلآم 
فدعوآآتي لكِ بحق غربة أبي عبدالله وعطش أبي عبدالله ويتآمى الحسين وسبي زينب 
أن تُقضى حوآآئجكِ للدنيآ والآخرة 
موفقة لكل خير 
ودمتي في عنآية الأطهــــــــــآر 
تحيآآتي القلبية ..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-17-2010), 

فرح (12-16-2010)

----------


## فرح

سيدي ياصاحب العصر والزمان 
يافرج الله وخزانة علمه 
اتصورك بعين القلب ،وانت بين صفوف المعزين وحاسر عن راسك العمامه 
العلويه المهدويه وتنادي مع المنادين واجداااااااااااااااااه وحسينااااااااااه 
فمن اين ابتدئ لك واعزيك بكسر ضلع الزهراء وظلامتها ام بجدك علي وضربته في محرابه
ام بسم الحسن آآآآآآآآه كل المصائب عظيمه على قلبك سيدي 
 لكن مصيبة جدك الحسين 
هي الفجيعه هي التي هدت ركنك وكدرت صفوالعيش سيدي 
بمن اعزيك في واقعة كربلاء وايهما عليك اعظم يامولااااااااي 
الطفل الرضيع ام العباس او العريس او الكبر ام حرق الخيام ام سبي العقيله المخدره
ام شماتة الاعداء ،ساعدالله قلبك يامولاي 
صوتك سيدي بالمناداااااة هز كياني زلزل مشاعري 
كيف لي ان اصف او اصورحالك ،
سيدي متى الفرج يامولاي ؟
متى ترانا ونراك 
طريقنا وقلوبنا تعج بصوت واحد يامهدي يالثارات الحسين 
اصبحنا لاآمان سيدي فمتى نرى راية الآمان بين يديك 
طريقنا اصبح صعب ممشاه كله اسودوضباب بظلم قلوب البشر ياسيدي
فمتى تكون راية النصر المحرره لتكون قلوبنا اكثر تقوى 
سيدي ياابوصالح المهدي متى تكشف هذه الغمه عن هذه الامه 
سيدي حائره والقلب تااااه مني 
واجرى دمعي ومن حروف القلم سطرحبره من دمعي 
رساله من القلب لاخالط الكلام عقلي ودمي
رساله تعكس حاضري وكثر همي،ترسم بصوت الالم وتفضح واقع اتعبني
كأني جالسه بوسط البشرومن الظلم والتشكيك بيكم تاه وحارقلبي
وكثر ابجاي شقلك يابعدعمري،جلست ابجي وازيدالنوح وماانتهى همي
اردت اشكي لك الحاله ،وقلبي بنارالالم ماينوصف منتهى له
رأيتك سيدي بعالم الرأي بحاله ،زيدهمومي 
اعرفك سيدي صابر،وانت عنونته بعنوانه 
يارب اقسم عليك بابن الحسن الحجه تفرج همومنا وتكشف هذه الغمه عن هذه الامه 
بظهوروليك وابن وليك المنتظر المهدي ارواحنا لتراب قدميه الطاهره الفداء
دمووووع يابعدعمري 
اعتتتتتذر ع تشويهي صفحتك الحسينيه المضيئه بحروف حب الآل الاطهار
وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم 
واحسن الله الى صاحب العصروالزمان العزاء.
مـــــــأجوووور ياسيدي ومولاي.

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-17-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-16-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قُربانٌ وَ . . رُوحٌ دُكتْ . .!*

إنَّ اِصْطِباغْ الكونْ حُمرَةْ ، يَلويِ آخرْ أُمنِيةْ لِلخِدرْ ..
ويحِّلُ أُزرْ الحُصنْ المُتشبِثةْ بـِ أُمِّ ضِلعهْ. .!

زَينَبُ العِفِّةْ ،، حَدِثينِيِ ،،..مَنْ أرَاقَ وِجدَكْ بِسِهام ِ بَطشهْ . .!
مَنْ هَيئ رُوحَ خِدْركْ بِكَفَنْ السَبِيِّ ..! مَنْ دَسها تَحتَ بطنْ السِياطْ . .!
زَينبٌ أخْبَرَتنِيِ أنهُ :
سَحَقَ اليُتمَ بِحافِر الظُلم مَنْ اجْتَرَئتْ أقدامُه زَاحِفَةْ تَطئُ عَرش َ الهُدَى . .
وَ عَينُ الأرضْ مُشتَغِلةْ فِيِ إراقَةْ دِماءْ الشُهداءْ المُسقي عُروقَها . .
تُفجِرُ دَمَ الحُسينْ عَلى جَسدهْ مِنْ جَدِيدْ مُحاوِلةً نَفْذهْ بِمجْرَى عُروقِهْ المَبتورةْ ، عَبَثاً تُحاوِل إرجاعَ شَيئاً مِنْ تُراثِهْ الـ سَرقتهُ مِنهُ الأسِنَّة وَ الرِمَاحْ . .! وَلكِنها أرضْ شَهِدَتْ إمَامَتهْ فَلها عُذرُها إنْ رَقّتْ لـ لَهَبْ دِماه . .!
ثَمَّ تَمْتَمَتْ الحَوراءْ تُحَدِثُني وَالذُعرَ قَدْ نَال مَفاصِلها أجمَعْ :
كَانتْ الجِراح فِيهْ (أيْ الحُسينْ)أمهاتٌ لـِ بعض..! فجرحٌ يَحتَضِنُ الجَسدْ وآخرْ يَحتَضِنُ جُرحَهُ الأولْ وهكذا حَتى لاانِتهاءْ .،كالأمِّ الشَفوقْ . .!
وَالسِهامُ بِبُستانِهِ مَزروعةْ بِبعثَرةْ مُريِعَةْ . .
تَقولْ . .:
كَانْ الصَمتُ يُصغِيِ لِعَطَشِهْ فَيِرتَعِدْ . .
حَتَى نَفَى السُكونْ ذاتَهْ مَع وَطئةِ الشَمِرْ . .!
وارتَدَى كُلَّ شَيئ صَوتْ الصُراخْ إلا نِعالُ شمرا وَحُسامَهْ . .
كَانْ صامِتاً والعُفونةْ تَنبَعِثْ مِنْ أجزَاءِهْ ..!
حَتَى غَنَى الحُسامْ بصوتِهِ النَشَازْ يُريدُ النَحْر . .
وَصَفَقَ النِعال يُريدُ العَرشَ العَظيِم ..فَياللعَجَبِ كَيفَ بَلغَهْ ...!
تَقوُل صَرَخْتُ ياأمْ دَافِعِي شَمِر ..ياأُمْ سَاعِدِينِي 
حِينَها دَارَتْ رِيحُ اللعْنَةْ بِالقومْ اللئام . .
وغَرُبَتْ شَمسُ الحَياةْ . .!
هِيِّ تُحَدِثُنيِ فانْصَدِعْ ..وذَاكَ قَلبِيِ يَنْشَطِر إلى أشلاءْ لم أعدُها . .
بل عَددتُ وِجدَ زَينَبْ الـ أهْرقَهُ الزَمَانْ . .
هِيَّ تُحَدِثُنِيِ ..وَلاأصيِخُ سِوَى حُزْن ..!
وكَأنْ لَمْ تُخْلَقْ إلا أصْواتُ الأنَينْ فِي هَذِهِ الليِلةَ . .!
ثُمَّ قَالتْ ..
خِيامِيِ بَعدَ الحُسينْ بَاتتْ رَمَادْ . .!
يَتامَايِ ،، لايَشرَحْ مَتَاهَاتْ العَطَشْ، الحُزنْ ، الوَجعْ فِي نُفوسِهَا . .،،سِوَى الذُهُولْ وَالصُراخٌ مُكوُمْ بِالأفئِدةْ . .!
أمَا أنا فَأُحكِمُ إغلاقَ وَجِهِيِ بِأكَفْ الصَبْر ، وأُخفِيِ مَدَامِع الثَكْلْ بِصَدريِ الزَافِر بِالنَوحْ . .
وَ تِلكَ العَينُ تَقْفِزْ مِنْ حُجُبْ الأنَامِل لِتَرعَى اليُتْمْ . .!
احْتَاجُ إلىَ حُضْنْ لايَشبَههُ آخرْ . .
احْتَاجُ حُضنَكِ أمُ يافَاطِمةْ . .فَضُمِيِّنِيِ إليكِ ..
.

.

.

كَانَ الحُسينُ قُربَانهَا والصبرُ عُنوانَها ..لقلبها المُتدكدك تدكدك قلبي..
وانفطرت والله قلوب الشيعة ..
خُذي قلبي ياحوراء..خُذي أنتي إن بُحَ صوتُ الحُزنِ فيكْ ..
واذكريني عند ربك بصلاة الليل يازينب...
السلامُ على قلب زينب الصبور ولسانها الشكور...
لسان حال زينب بتَصوير دمعة الهَشْ..~
إثر هول الرزء...فلتقبله العقيلة وأمها البتولة ..وليقبل النبي وآله مني كل العزاء..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
فجرٌ بلا لون . ....،وَ رعشة سبي !


يَدبُ الوجعْ فيِ أنفاسكِ يارنيم.. !
فيوقدُ فيَّ لهيبٌ لاينطفئ ..
دامت الحرارة بقلبك على الحسين ...
دمتِ من دمعة قريبة ..
أطوقكِ دعاء...


فرح.
رؤاكِ تُلفعني بالطُهر...
طَهرتِ ورقي بذكر الحجة عجل الله فرجه..
وزدتيها بياضاً بإحساسك العاشق..
قضى الرب حوائجكِ بحزن الحجة وقدسه 
دمتِ أقرب..



لكم أُجري الدعاء أحبة دمعة ..
موفقين بالعُطشان
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل
وبظل الحسين..

----------

فرح (12-17-2010)

----------


## فرح

اآآآآه ايا شمسا اشرقت هذا اليوم على زينب الطهر
اياشمسا اشرقت وجسم الشهيد على بوغاء كربلاء 
مقطوع منه الراس ولعبت على صدره الخيول 
آآآآه لقلبك الصابر ياسيدتي ،وانتِ ترين 
عزك على هذه الحاله الفظيعه
ايا قلبا تحطم وايا قلبا نزف دما ،واياقلبا تكسر
لقدطحنت صدرالامام خيول الاعداء 
لقداصبحت الحوراء لاكفيل لامحامي 
كأني بها حائره في جمع ولم شمل اليتاما والارامل 
ساعدالله قلبك سيدتي 
دموووع ياااقلبي ..
كتب الله لك بكل حرفا نوووورا يضيء لك يوم القيامه 
ومقبوله هي حرووفك بحق الحوراء زينب عليها السلام 
وقضى الله حوائجك بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الاطهار .

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-18-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صباحُ يَفوحُ كآبة لِكآبة الحوراء العفيفة سلام الله عليها . .~



فرحْ
آجركِ الاله ..، وأثابكِ غزير الثواب على ندبتكِ الـ ترتعد لها الأفق.. .!
حرفكِ أضحى بدراً يُضيئُ ليلَ خَطراتي..
موفقة غالية بحق زينب وحزنها..

شوق ..
وإن ابتعدتي عن وطن الناصرة..لابد وَأن تُعرجي على إحساسي..
اضأتني كثيراً ياشوق..
قلبكِ يضمه الدعاء..بقوة ...!


بعين المولى 
وبظل الحسين كنتم ودمتم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*فجرٌ أعجَفْ . .!*

 كَانَ حَريّاً بِهِ أن يُولَدْ 
 مِنْ اِنْعِكَافْ مَنسأةْ الحُزن ِ عَلىَ جَسَدْ الليِلْ . .

 فَجْرٌ كَاسِفْ . .! 
 تَلوَنتْ بِهِ تلابِيِّبْ اَرْواحَهُمْ بِـ اللالوُنْ . .!
 حِيِّنْ امتَدَّتْ لـ مَتْنِ الحَوُراءْ سِياطَهُمْ العَمياءْ مِنْ الرَحْمَةْ ..،، تَزْجُرُهَا بِالرَحيِلْ . .
 لاشَيئَ يُرَطِّبْ البَحَّةْ الـ خَلَقَها صَوتْ لَحنِ السَوطْ الشَاذْ ،، بِحَلقْ الصَبرْ . .!

 فَجرٌ اِغَتَصَبَ الوِدَاعْ مِنْ إيمَاءَاتْ الـ زَينَبْ ، إِلَى مَنحَرْ الـ حُسينْ اِغْتِصابا .. 
 وَعَلى نَاقَةْ العَجْفَاءْ اركَبَها المَولى المُبْتَلى بالسّقـَام . .حَتَى سَقَطَ أرضاً مِنْ دَهْشَةْ المَشهَدْ . .!
 مَعصوُمٌ هَوَ وَ عَينَيهِ مِرايا لِقَلبِ حَوُراءِه
 رَأىَ العَباسْ يُرْكِبها فِيِّ ذَاكِرةْ التِذْكَارْ المُعَبأ بِهِ قَلبُها ...
 فَبَزَغ نَحيِبٌ بـِ محْجَرِ رُوحِهِ الشَجِيِّ . .
 صَرَخَ أساهُ الجَهُورْ وَقَالْ : يَعِزُ عَلِّي يازَينَب الحُسينْ . .!
 رَتِلِّي الوِداعْ وَأنتِ عَلى ظَهرِ الناقةْ . .
 بَدَأتْ زينَبٌ مَراسِمْ الشَجوْ ، تَمتَمتْ : فِي دِعةْ الله ياحُسينِيِّ . .
 فَمَا أجَابَها سِوَى الرَأسُ المُقابِل بؤبؤ أحزَانِها . .
 صَبراً يَازَينَبْ صَبراً . .





* ياحُسينْ* 
 أنا *زَينَبكَ* أُهْدَى لِشرِّ الخَلقْ . .! يَقودُنيِّ قاتِليكْ ..
 وَمَنْ يَرتَدِيِّ تاجِكْ ..بُرقصْ السَوطْ عَلى رَأسِيِّ كُلَّما لحنَّتْ أدْمُعِيِ لَحنْ الوِدَاعْ . .
 أَتَرضَى ياشَقِيقْ الفُؤادْ . .!!








 قَطرَةْ مِنْ حُزنِها كَانتْ 
 خَشِيتُ أنْ أُلقِيِ أُخْرَى فـ أؤذِيِّ فاطِمَة وَزيِنَبْ 
ياحُسينْ سامِحْنِيِ . .
 (نادِبتكْ الصغيرة): دَمعةْ..~

----------

نُون (12-30-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-18-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*
قَبَرتُكَ بِقَلبي ِ وأجريتُ عليكَ الحِدادْ. .
حِداداً وَ حِدَادْ . .!*


سَأعصِبُ رُوحِي بِلون ِ السَوادْ 
لأعقِدَ فِيها عَزاءً طَويلْ
سَأُرخِي جِنانِي بِنَهر ِ الدُموعْ
وَأغمِسُ قلبي ِ بِـ جُبِّ العَويِلْ 
وَ أطردُ مِنْ ذا الفَضاءِ الأصمَّ
صَدَى النُورِ ..، يَاليتَ رُوحِي تُزيلْ
أُنحيَ عَنْ مُقلتيَّ الضِياءْ
وَأُغلقُها فِي أسى الفاقِدينْ
أحثُّ الهُمومَ عَلى مِحجَريِ
فَذاكَ حُسينٌ صَريِعٌ جَديلْ
عَليهِ السَمَاءُ . . وَحَتى السَمَاءْ
تُنَعِّي لأنْجُمَها الشَارِدينْ
سَأعْصِبُ رُوحِيِ عَلى الأطيَبينْ 
وأنعَى حُسيناً جِراحَاتهُ
فـ نحْرٌ يَأنُ بـِ خَدِ العَراءْ
وَسهْماً يَعضُ حَشاشَتَهُ
وكَفاً تُصافِحهُ الأترِبَةْ
وَدَماً يُعانِقُ أشْلاءَهُ
لَكَ الله ُ ياسَيِّدَ الساجِدينْ
جَمَعتَ الذَبيِّحَ .. ، فَأينَ الكَفَنْ .!
وَكَيِّفَ تَلِفُ الحُسينَ الحَصيِر
وَتَقبَرهُ دُونَما رَأسَهُ ..!
عَليكَ أُحَنِيِ ضُلوعَ الشَقاءْ
وَ أبكِيِ العَقِيلَةْ ،، أُبدِي الشَجَنْ



 
ثلاثاً ياحُسين..! ثلاثا ..!
ألتُصلي عليكَ الملائكة..! أم لتَزِفكَ الحُور..! أم لتجيئ فاطمة تنصبُ العزاء عليك..
وإن ..! 
يُرهقني السؤال..!
.... أين رأسك الآن..! ولمَ لمْ يُقبربعدْ...!
~~

للهِ قلبُكَ يازينَ العباد..وللهِ قلبُ زينب الـ فُجعتْ 
مولاي: أُنشدكَ كَما الحوراءْ 
أمَا سَكَبتْ عَلى نَحرِ الشَهيدْ قَطرةَ ماءْ..! فوالله إن كبدهُ حرَّى ..،
ومازال السؤال بقلبي..!تلك الدماءُ الزاكية ..هلاَّ تزالُ جاريةْ ..!!


*




أجراً عظيماً لسادتي..وذاك هِبة لصاحب الزمان ..
دمعة ~
*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-19-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*"طوبى لأرض تضمّنت جسدك الطاهر، فإنّ الدنيا بعدك مظلمة، والآخرة بنورك مشرقة، أمّا الليل فمسهّد، والحزن سرمد، أو يختار الله لأهل بيتك دارك التي فيها أنت مقيم، وعليك منّي السلام يا بن رسول الله ورحمة الله وبركاته".* 
*آآآه لوجدكِ يــــــــــــــآآزينب* 
*كم تجرعت من المآسي والمحن ..!* 
*وهآهي تلووذ حزنـــآآ بآحثة عن عزهــآآ ودلآلهــــآآ* 
*بآحثة عن قرة عينهـآآ الحسين عليه السلآم* 
*تنآديه فلآيرد جوآآبآ .. !* 


*وعجبـــــآآ للسجآد عليه السلآم وهو يوآري جثث الشهدآء* 
*ويجمع أعضآء وآلدهِ الحسين وعمهِ العبآآس* 
*ألم يموت حــــــرقة وألمآآ لما رأى من أجسآآد متنآثرة* 
*ودمـــــآآء جآرية .. !*
*فصبرآآ أيتهــــــآآ هالقلووب الطـــــــــــــــــــــآهرة*  
*دمعة الحبيبة ..~* 
*يعتصرني الألم وتسبقني الدمعة حين أقرأكِ* 
*فقلبكِ المتفجر عشقــــآآ ينبضُ ألمــــــــآآ لمصآبهم* 
*فيسري إلى قلوبنـــــــآآ بدون أن نشعر* 
*فأجركِ على صــــــــــآآحب الزمآآن (عجل الله فرجه)* 
*ودعـــوآآتي لك بعشقِ أبدي لمحمد وآله الأطهــــــآآر ..* 
*وليحفظكِ المولى ويرعــــى قلبكِ الطـــآآهر ..* 
*موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجكِ للدنيآآ والآخرة ..* 
*تحيـــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-20-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*زَفَراتْ ..~
* سألتُها فأجابتني بأنينْ . .!


زَينَبٌ ياكَوكَباً للتضحياتِ
رَبَة َ الخِدرِ وَيا خَيرَ عَفيِّفَةْ
تَنظُرينَ الرَأسَ فِي أَعْلَى القَناة ِ
كَيفَ لاتَقتُلكِ الآهُ العَنِيفَةْ..!

ّّ*~*


كَانَ بَدرَاً ، كَانتْ الأنجُمُ فِي الأفـْق ِ كَثِيرَةْ
كَانَ فِي صَدري ِ اعتِزَازٌ مَع أحلام ٍ كَبيرَة
كَانَ فِي الكَون ِ صَدَاهُم هَاتِفاً أنتِ الأمِيرَةْ
وَكَذا اليومَ صَدَى الأعْدَا تعالَى 
غِيلَ بَدرٌ خَاسِفاً بَعدَ اِكتِمَاله
فَوقَ رَأسِيِّ الأمسُ كَانت أنجمي تتبعُ ظلي
فَوقَ رأسِي اليومَ جَالَ السَوطُ أينَ الصَبرُ قـُلَّ لـِيْ . .!

أبْكِيِ لِلرَأس ِ وَمِنْ أجَليَّ صَارَ الرَأْسُ يَبْكِي ِ
إنَّ أهْلَ الكَوفَة بِالتَمْر ِ وَبالقُرص ِ تُزكِّي
حِرتُ يارُوحِيَ حَارَ القَلبُ مِنيِّ كَيفَ يَحْكِيِ
ضَاعَ صَبرِيِ عَنْ فُؤادِي ِ ياإلهي
وَبِحَلقِيِ تَتَدَافَعْ كُلٌ آهِ
يُخْرِسُ الآة َ فِي صَدريَ زَجرٌ وَخُوَلِّي
أينَ عَبَاسَ الحِمَى ياقَلبُ أينَ الصبرَ قُل لِي . .!




أرمُقُ الرأسَ بِحُزْنِي ِ
وَبِعَينَيَّ شقائي
زفراتي هي لحني
أين أمسي عَنْ مسائي . .!


*
**حُسينْ . .إنَّ زَينَبكَ حُبلى جِراحْ 
سَاعدَ الالهُ قَلبَها المُبتَلى بالمِحَنْ . .
الـ زَينَبْ ياسَيدَتي ...، أُريدُ مِنكِ حَاجَتيِ 
فاسألي الرَبْ أن يُعطني بحَقك...
دَمْعَة ~*

----------

رنيم الحب (12-21-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


رنيم ~
ضوؤكِ شاسع . .جداً 
لم يزل يمرُ بنا الوجعْ فيخطف ماتبقى من قلوبنا على ربة الخدر ...!
~

قضى الربُ حاجاتكِ بالحوراء وأمها . .
بعين الله وبظل الحسين غالية

----------

رنيم الحب (12-21-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...





*الليلُ يَجْمَحْ ،، يَودُ النَهارْ . .!*




يَجُرُّنِي ِ الدُجَى إِلىَ إقتِناءْ مِظَلةْ الوَجَعْ وَ السَيرْ الحَفِيْ خَلفَ قَافِلةْ الحُزنْ فِي سُهوبٍ ظَلماءْ . .
مَلئتُْ حَقَائِبِيْ بِصَدَى الأنِينْ عَلامَةً لِلمُواساةْ ،، وَلَمْ أنْسَى أنْ أطْلِيِ كَيانِي بِالهُمومْ 
. . . . وَ قَبلَ أنْ أصِلْ . ./عَلى الرُوح ِ نَثرْتُ شَظَايا الآه . .ثُمْ وَقَفتْ اتَوَضأ بِماءْ الشَجَنْ . .!

لمْ يُحَرِضُنِي ِ عَلىَ إِشعَالْ فَتِيلْ الشَقاءْ إِلا صَوتْ الذُعرْ الـ أخْرَسَ حَتَى عَزَائِيِ . .!
صَوتْ الذُعرْ الـ أثَارَ بِمَفاصِليِ رَعشَة ٍ لَنْ تَخمُدْ . .
حَافظُتُ جَاهِدةْ ألا يُسقِطْ شَمعَةْ الحُزنْ المُطَوَقةْ بِها أنامِليِ ،، فَهِيِ كُل ماأَمْلِكْ لأشعْ العَزاءْ .

صَوتْ الذُعرْ كَانْ مبعَثَهُ مِنْ حُنجَرة اليُتمْ الكَسِيرةْ . . وَذاكْ أكثرْ مَازَلزَلني .!
كَانتْ طِفلَة لِلمَولى الشَهيدْ . .تُصَلِيِ بَعدَ ضَياعِها صَلاةْ الاشتِياقْ . .
بَاحِثةْ عَنْ رأس ٍ عَلىَ الرُمحْ ، فَفيهِ خُلودْ بَقايَا الحَنانْ . .
ضائِعةْ سَقَطتْ مِن القافِلة لِتَطأ حِجراً يُلملِمْ رُوحَها المَألومَة . .
حِجرٌ مَالَ جأشُهْ مِنْ ثِقلِ الثكلْ ..، وكَسر الضِلعْ أبهَضهُ الاتِزَانْ ..
حِجرٌ وَ صَوتُ الهَدهَدةْ الحانِي عَالجَ اِسوِدادْ مِتنَها الصَغيرْ . . وَلمْ يودِي بأنَاتِها إِلى الزَوالْ سِوى مَدامِعٌ حارِقةْ حَفَرتْ قَلبها . .
حِجرٌ ،هَدهَدةْ شَجيةْ ، مَدامِعٌ يَتلوُها الأنينْ ../خَلَقَتْها سَوادَةْ مُفتَجِعةْ  . .!
وَأُخرىَ تَهوِيِ مِنْ جِبالْ صَبرها ، وَتَعودُ تَجوبُها . .تَتَفَقدْ اليُتمْ المُعَرى وَ الجَلَدْ النَحيِلْ . .

.

.

.

.

.


تبَّتْ الأيديِ وَ شُلتْ 
وَعُميتْ قُلوبْ الأعْداءْ . .
إِلى أيِّ حَدْ يُشبِهونْ الأفعُوانْ . .!
فِيِِ تَراقُصْ كُؤوسْ السِياطْ بينَ أَيديِهِمْ حِينَ تُدَقْ طُبولْ اللارَحمَة ْ
تَتدَاعَى الانْسَانِيةْ مِن جُنُوبِهِمْ حِينَ يَقبِضونْ الرَأسَ الأقدَسْ حَتى يَعلوُ رِماحَهُمْ . .
فَتُعانِقهُ السَماءْ دَونَ أنْ يَشعُرونْ . .!

.

.

.



وَ فِي هَذا الدُجَى ،، حَقَ لِلرَأس ِ ألا يَستَجيبْ لِلرفعْ ، لِيحرُسَ اليُتمْ الضائِعْ . .!
إيـــه ِ ياحُسينْ تَحرِس يَتامَاكْ حَياً وَذَبيحَا ؟.
. . . . . . 
اطْمَئنْ . .فَفاطِمةْ قَدَمتْ تَقبِضُ ضِلعَها لتَحرِسَهم إليكْ وَزينَبْ . .








لمْ يَزلْ لَيلَهم يَسْتَسقِي الفَجرْ
 ياأيُها الفَجرْ العَظيمْ ياحُسينْ 
دَمعة~تُعزي الآل..

----------

رنيم الحب (12-24-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

صمت الكون كله خشوعاً وصلت عليك كل ذرات الوجود يا حسين

الف صلاة لاحرفك ايتها السيدة الجليلة وعظم الله لكم الاجر في ابي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام

لاحرفك نور يشع في كل الصفحات السوداء المظلمة 

يهدي المسترشد 

تقبلي دعائي لكم دائماً سيدتي

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-26-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*طفلةُ يتيمة لم يرحموآ غربتهـآآ* 
*مُشتآقةُ لذآآك الرأس الشريف لتعآنق كل ذرآآته الممزوجة بالدمآء* 
*ظمأت روحها وذبلت ملامحهــآآ وسآل الدمع من مآقيهآ* 
*فيآحسينهــآآ .. ! حقٌ عليك أن تتوجع لحـــــآآلها* 
*ويآزهـــــرآء..! أحرسيها بقلبكِ المفجووع* 

*وزينبُ الصبر ..!* 
*ماحآل قلبكِ المتوجع وأنتِ تنظرين لها ..*
*فسآآعد الله قلب الحورآآء على تحمل المُصـــــــآآب الأليم* 
*يآدمعة للحسين ..~* 
*مازآل أنين حرفكِ يصرخ يالثآرآت الحسين* 
*ومآزآآل قلبكِ المتوجع يغرسُ فينآآ جرحـآآ لآيبرئ* 
*فهنيئــآآ للروح التي تسكنكِ* 
*فيآآ فآطمة الزهرآآء ..!*
*أحفظي دمعتكِ النآدبة لمصآآب ولدكِ الحسين* 
*وأرعي قلبهـــآآ الطآهر من أي بلآء بحق فآجعتكِ بالحسين* 
*موفقة .. ومقضية حوآآئجكِ للدنيآآ والآخرة ..* 
*ولك من القلب خـــــآآلص الدعآء ..~* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-26-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


صانع الخُبز ... ~

مُعظمة أُجوركم بمُصاب الدين ياأخي ..
وُرودكم المُترعْ بالانتماء الحُسيني ، كان مفخرة لحرفي الصغير...
احترامي ~ وجزيل الثناء لِهطولك السخي..
دعاءً خالصاً يشملكم ..
موفق مبلغٌ المُنى بالحُسينْ وآل الحُسينْ
بعين المولى 



رنيم ...~

روحكِ الندية تُعانقُ فضاءاتي بِعُمق ..
لأجلكِ من قلبي اقحوان >>وَ اخترتُ الاقحوان كونها الزهرة الـ ترمز للإخلاص والولاء  ..
دمتِ لآل المصطفى مُخلصة بعشقك ..
زُمرة دعاء لِمداكِ العريق ...~
بعين المولى غالية ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أَحَادِيثْ . .!*
* . . . . . . } وَشَكْوَى ~*




 *أرمُقُ الرأسَ بِحُزْنِي ِ وَبِعَينَيَّ شقائي ~*
 * زَفرَاتِي هِيَ لحْنيِ (أينَ أمْسِي عَنْ مسَائِي) . .!*
  

 



أيُها الرَأسُ المُقدسْ . .
 إِننِّي ِ } احْتضِر . .!
 فـ بَعدَكَ عَلقتْ  بِروحِيَ أكْدارٌ ،، وعُتمٌ ثـَخينْ .
 مَنْ يَبعثُ سُقمي ِ لـِ شَقائِقْ الحِمَى ،، فَيَزِيحَنيِ عَنْ مَشارِفْ الشَامْ ..
 مَنْ يَدحرُ ِ فَأسَ السَبي ِ المُتقوُسْ بِضَراعَةْ عَلى هَامِة ِ خِدرِي ِ
 مَنْ بَعدَكَ يُبرأُ رَئتَيِ الـ دُمَّلـَها غِبارُ الفُرقَى . .! 
 وَفَصَمتها سِهامُ المَواجِعْ . .!
 مَنْ يُلحَمَنِي وَأنتْ . . بَعدَ أن استأصَلَتْني ِ مِنكَ مِطرَقةُ المَوتْ بِطَرَفِها الآخر . .!

 يَاذَاوِيَ الشَفَتِينْ . .~
 عَنْدما خُدِّرتْ أوجهْ الضَميرْ ،، نَامَتْ الشمسْ مُتكأة عَلى مَتنِ القَمَر..
 وَ شَخُبتْ أوُداجُ آهِ (المَبتورَة دُونَ شَفَقة )..
 فَلا تَخثرَتْ أحْزانِي المَوكُوزَة بِكَعْبِ الرُمْحِ ِ المُر ..!
 وَفِي كُلِّ ثانيِةْ تُبعِدنِيِّ عَنكْ . . احْتَسِيِ كَأسَ جِراحِْ  .،، كَأسٌ لا تَقذِفَهُ إلا الأنِّة السَاجِدةْ بِحلقِي الغَاصْ بِها . .!





 غِلاظٌ مَواجِعِي. ./يَتَوقفُ قَلبي ِ عَنْ سَردَها إِليكْ حِينَ تُحَدِقُ بِه ِ أدمُعكْ . .!


















ثِقْ 
لِحُزنِي قَسَمَاتْ وَ لأوجاعي بقية يا*رأسَ العرش*..
سَأشْكُوها حِيِنَ اِندِماجِكَ وَالجَسَد . .!

*~ زَينَبُكْ







*دَمعة ياحُسينْ
1432مُحرمْ ~

----------


## نُون

*لاشَيئَ يُرَطِّبْ البَحَّةْ الـ خَلَقَها صَوتْ لَحنِ السَوطْ الشَاذْ ،، بِحَلقْ الصَبرْ . .!*



*يَـالله !* 
*يَـا دَمعَة !*
*مَـا ترزقينَ الحَرف ؟!* *فِتنَة أمْ عَويل !*
*سُبحَـان فُؤاد زينَب ؛ يَـا رَبَّهـا* 


*أكـاليل خَجلَى*

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-31-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ~

نُون ،،

كَزهرِ اليَاسمينْ  ، اِنبِثاقكِ..
حِينما تدُسينَ رَحيقَ الشَذى بمآقيِ حِسيِّ ..،
يُجللكِ الدعاء....بقوة  ..
موفقة بحق الساجدِ المُبتلى ...،،
بعين المولى وبعناية الآل أبدا ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

* لِملاذِي ِ ..، رِسائلٌ عَطشَى  . .!*




*~*
لاشَكَ تَعلمْ ياسَيِدي ِأنَّ عُروقَ الآه تَطغَى كَونِك المُنسَلِخَةْ مِنْ أركَانِه ِ أقوَاتْ الرَأفَةْ . .!
فتُشبِعَهُ إِلى بؤسِه ِ سَوادْ . .!
لَم تَكنْ تُغتَفرْ نَبراتْ الظُلمْ الدَاوِيةْ بـِ جُنـُوبْ الثَكل ِ السَخينْ
وَلمْ تَكنْ لتَبرأُ جِراحْ السوطِ الوَجيعَةْ . .
إنَنيِّ اعْلمْ ،،أنكَ تَعلمْ أنَّ جَدَكْ . . . .
أعنيِ (صِراطَ الله زَيِّنْ العِبادْ )
ذَاكَ القلبُ المألومْ ، المُنصَهِرْ مِنْ فَرطِ الهُمومْ..
تِلكَ الرُوحْ الشَحوبَة ْ ..،
العُنقْ المُطوقَة ْ بِحبالْ الجَورْ الغِلاظْ .. والبَدنْ المُمَزقْ بالقُيودْ المُرتَخي ِ غَصباً مِنْ ثِقلِ الجَامِعة ْ ،
إنهُ يُكِابدُ السُمْ ، إلى جَانِبْ (جُرحْ الفقدْ الـ لمْ يَزلْ يَستَغيثْ النَزيفْ ) . .
فلمْ يُغشَى عَلى أَحْزَانِه ْ السِقامْ حَتى فِي حِينْ غَشوَتهْ
وكَأنها عَاهَدَتهُ ألا تُفارِقهْ حَتى بُلوغ روحَهُ التَراقْ . . لـِ تَشرُد إليهْ تَندُبهْ مِنها ...!
وَلِلـ لحْظة ..لمْ تَغربْ / تُذكرهُ بِالسير ِ السَبي ِّ وَالرَأسْ الزَكيِّ . .!





سَيديِّ إنَنَيِّ أندُبكْ ..،
واَعلمْ أن كَبِدُكِ مُلتَهبةْ بِالرِثاءْ.فَخُذْ مِنيِّ العَزاءْ. .
سَيدي ِ ..، مَتى تُشرِقْ ثَورَتكْ حَقا...!!
مَتى ..!










"مَتى مَاأشرقتْ خُذنِي مَعكْ أُشرقْ . .!
~ دَمعَةْ . ./ وَذِكرى السُمْ . .،،
أعظم أجر الآل أجمعْ

----------

رنيم الحب (12-31-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

"غَراماً بكَ وَمواساةً لِفاطِمةْ أمكْ . .~
سَجادْ . .،، ياسَيدي ِ . . !
خُذ روحِي تُسجَّى عَلى نَاصِيةْ أوجاعكْ . .~
فَخُيوطُ الألمْ [ تُشرنقـُني دُونكْ ] . .!




 دمعة ...~

----------

رنيم الحب (12-31-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السَلآم على الحُسين ..
السلام على عليّ بن الحُسين ..


سَيدي .. فّجرت الجراح ! 

مصَابك يُلقيني في دوامة الدمع العَميق 

أهب لكَ كل دموعي يامولاي .. أما قلبيّ ودميّ فتركهما للمظَلوم الشَهيد ..!

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-04-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


سلامٌ على ارواحهم الزكية ، الطاهرة ، المُقدسة ..
روحْ ...،، قربكِ هو عزفٌ ساحر..
دمتِ على السجاد باكية حتى الأبد ..
روحْ ، لكِ بروحي دعاء...
موفقة ميسرة مساعيك..
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تفَضلـِي عَليّ (يَازَينَبْ) .،*



الجَميعْ قَررَ أنْ يَرحَل ،،
وَنَجحَ فِي عَطبْ قلبـِي أكْثرْ...!

عَداكِ أنتِ يازَينبْ المُقدسَة ... 
وَحْدكِ تُتقنين الحُضورْ حِينَ يُقرِّر جَمِيعَهم الرَحيلْ....!


وَحدكِ الثَريِّة بـِعاطِفتي ِ ... 
وَ..وَحدكِ تـَفهمِينَ قلبِي...!
فَخلصِيني ...!
خَلصِيني يَازَينبْ..وَانفضِيني مِنْ غُبارْ الذُعرْ الـ يفْترِسُني ِ [ إلا لأجْلكمْ ..!
بِـ حَقْ حُسينكِ وَرَأسهْ الـ يُرافقكِ ...رَافِقينِي كلَّ حِينْ ، وَحَتى الاحْتضارْ مَولاتِي...
بـَل وَحَتى الجَنـَّة ...،

*ياجَنة القَلبْ ...~








**مازلتُ الباحِثة عَنك وأنتِ بـِ قـُربي ..،*  
*أُتراكِ ..*
* كُنتِ هِي مَنْ أبحثُ عـَنها حتى [ في غير اليقضة ..!*
 دمعة ~

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أأنتِ التي تبحث عن زينب .. أم هي التي تبحثُ عنك..!* 
*متأكدة أنهـــــــآآ بقلبكِ منذ الأزل* 
*بل هي روحكِ التي تسقيكِ الطهــــــآآرة والنقآآء* 
*وهي تبحثُ عنك ..عن قلبكِ الموآسي لهـــــــآآ في كل حين* 
*وحتمــــآآ ستُقضى حوآآئجكِ وتيسر أموركِ بهـــــآآ* 

*دمعة الغــــــــــآلية ..~* 
*كم أنتِ رآآئعــــــــة بقلبكِ* 
*وكم أفتقدكِ وأفتقد حروفكِ الطـــــــآآهرة* 
*التي تشعـــــــــرني بالرآآحــــة* 
*فجزآآكِ الله خيرآآ لكل عبارة تخرج من قلبكِ الطــــــــآآهر* 
*موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجكِ للدنيــــــآآ والآخرة* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-05-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

زينبْ المقدسة تبحثُ عني..! وَمَنْ أنا لتبحث عني الطاهرة ...!




رنيم ...!!  أينك ْ ...!
أنا من تفتقدك..! وخطرات تبحثُ عنكِ كثيراً ..!
دعاءكِ يُشبعني ارتياح..،، أُطعمكِ بقدر ِ ماأطعمتيني منه ياحبيبة ...وأكثر~
رنيم..،، قربكِ يجلبُ النقاء لخطراتْ ...!




(دمتِ مُعبأة بِعشقِ زينب وأنا وإياكِ غالية)
موفقة محققة أمانيك
بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*شِكاية ِ عَلىَ رَاحَة ِ الجُودْ . . !*



أَخِيِّ لاتَلُمنِي إِذا
صَبغتُ كَيانِي ِ بـِ لَون ِ الذَبول ِ العَميقْ
بُكائِي سَحابٌ ويَمطَرُ كُلَّ المَدىَ
كَذا وَ جـِنانِي ِ مَتاهاتُ هَم ٍ وَضِيقْ
أبا الفَضلِ ياآية ً لـِ عُروشِي وحِصنِي العَريقْ
إليكَ عِتابِي ولِي وَعِتابِي ِ اِعتِذارْ
ظِلالِي ِ بـِ وَضْح ِ النَهارْ
أَخيِ قُل لي كَيفَ أُخَبئُ ظِلِّي ِ إِذا
بَكَاهُ السَحابُ وَأمطَرَ كُلَّ المَدَى . .!
وَكَيفَ أُهَدِئُ قَلبِيِ ، وَقَلبِي ضَياعْ
فَقَدْ عَسعَسَ الحُزنُ والكَونُ يَشكُو اِرتِياعْ
وَعَينيَّ غَرقا وَكِلتا يَديَّ جـِياعْ
وَصَدرِي ِ حَنينٌ ، أَبا الفَضلَ أَنتَ الحَنونْ
فَ فـِيمَ الغِيابْ . .!
سَديمٌ سُؤالي ِ يَضيعُ بِأُفقِ الشَجونْ
لكَ العُذرُ قَبلَ بُكاءِ العِتابْ
لَبستُ الشَقاء، عَليكَ نَصبتُ العَويلْ
وَأحنيتُ وِجدِيِ بِلبسِ الهُموم طَويلاً طَويلْ
أَرى رَأسَكَ الدَامِي ، ألا وَيحَ هَميِّ الثَقيلْ
(عَلى الرُمحِ يَعلو
يُدافِعُ عَنيِّ )خِول ٍ وَزَجرُ
وَيَبكِي ِ عَلى زَمزَمِ الذِكرَياتْ
وَأبكَيِ أنا أنجُميِ الآفِلاتْ




عَلى مَشارِفِ الشامْ ياعَباسْ..
أترضَى !
أترضَى أدخُلْ . .!
أترضَى أن يُدخلْ رأسُ حُسيننا ..!
أترضى عَلى رُقية يُميتها الحُزنْ !






أجراً لاأعظم منه...للزهراء(الروح العذراء )وابيها وبعليها وبنيها أجمع..
أجراً لاأجزل منه..، لزينب المُقدسة

دمعة على السطور~

----------


## رنيم الحب

*وهل يرضى كفيلهــــــآآ أن تدخل الشــــآآم وهي بهذه الحـــــــآلة المؤلمة ..!* 
*أم* 
*هل سيقبل ألعبــــآس أن يُدخل رأس أخيهِ الحسين في ذآآك المجلس المشؤؤم ..!*
*لكن ..!* 
*هيهــآآت أن يعود فقد أرتحلت روحه وهو يتمنى أن يسقي العطـــــآشى قطرآت المآء* 
*الموعودة .. وأبت رووحهُ الطآهرة أن يبللها ولو بقطرة مآء* 

*وهل سيقبلُ حُسينـــآآأن يقدم لرقية اليتيمة رأسه المقطووع* 
*فتموت من الحزنِ والحسرة شووقـــآآ لأبيهـآ*
*فشآء لها الرب أن تلتحق بوآلدهــــآآ* 

*يآزينبُ الطُهر ..* 
*من أين لكِ الصبر على هذهِ المصــــآآئب العُظمى ..!* 
*سآعد الله قلبك يازينب وعظم الله أجرك أيتهآ الصــآبرة المحتسبة* 

*فعظم الله لكِ الأجر يــــــــــــــــــــآآزهرآء* 
*وعظم الله لك الأجر يآصــــــــــــــآآحب الزمـــــــــــآآن* 

*دمعـــــــــــــــــــة ..~* 
*لكلمـــــآآتكِ صدى يترددُ على مسآمعي ويدمي قؤآآدي* 
*فجزآآكِ الله أجرآآ عظيمـــآآ لهذه الموآآسآة والكلمـآت العظيمة* 
*ولآحرمنا الله من رووحكِ الطـآهرة ..*

*فلتحفظكِ زينب بجوآآرهــــــــآآ وتضمكِ لقلبهـــــآآ المفجووع* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية ..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-07-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..~

رنيم الغالية ،
هبوطكِ ،،لِحرفي كيانْ ،
فيوض الدعاء لقلبكِ.، بحق زينبْ الطُهر وحُزنها السرمدي...
توفيقٌ يحفكِ وقضاءُ حاجة ..،
بعين المولى الجليل
وبظل الشهيد..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..~


*بـِلا مُتَكَأْ*


اغْتَسَلتْ صَبراً
وَ عَادَ صَبرُها يبَلغُ التَراقْ . .!
حَتى لَمْ تَعدْ تَتَنفَسُهُ أُكسُجينَاً إلا بـِ شَهْقاتْ النَائباتْ المَقذُوفَة لِ رِئتيِّ الصَبرْ غَصباً . .!
بَوابَةْ الشامْ المُريعَةْ
أدْهَشتْ الرَعَشاتْ بـِ لَيلِ الكآبةْ حَتى انْتَفضْ كُلُّ سُكونْ ..،
طُبولْ الضَياعْ ، ألحانْ التًصفِيقْ .، وأيِدِيِّ بِالحِناءْ مَطرُوبَةْ . .!!
تُصفِقْ فَرِحَةْ عَلى رَأسِ الشَهيدْ . .!
تَتَصَفحُ وُجُوهْ الخِدرْ . .، بـِ مَحاجِر ٍ لَيتَها لمْ تَكتَحِلْ إلا بالعَمَى ..!
وَ العَفيفَاتُ حَواسِرْ عَلى أرضِ النَوائِبْ تَعْصِفُ أعيُنِهنَّ حَرارةْ الدُموعْ
وَيَزيدُ الفِسقْ يُنشِدُ غَيرَ مُتَأثِمْ . .! يَنكُتُ ثَنايا الشَهيدْ
فَيُديرُ طَاحُونَةْ الآهْ بِحُنجُرةْ الصَبرْ . .!
تَدورُ الآهْ..، تَدورُ بِلا مُتكأْ . .!




حُسين ياحُسينَ زَينبْ . .
أ تُحلقُ فوقَ رَأسِهاِ أجنِحَةُ عَطفِكْ . .!
أ تُهوِّمْ عَينُ الحُزن ِ ، فَتَغْفَلْ عَنها سَاعةْ . .!
*

تَساؤلاتٌ شَجيةْ تَسكنُ خُلدِيْ وَتَطأُ وَريديِ الحزينْ* 
*دمعة ~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اِخْتِنَاقْ أُمْنِيِّةْ* . .،،


حَلِمتُ بَأنِيِّ 
رَأيتُ الذَبيحْ . .
وأبدَيتُ شَكْوَى . . . .
وَدَمعَاً وَنَجْوَى . .
عَلَى حِجِرِ عِزِّيِ
وَعِزِّيِ يُناغِي 
فُؤادِي الجَريحْ
...!



أبْكـِي وأخلِطُ دَمعِي ِ بِنائِبتِي ِ
وَأُهْرِقُ مِلئَ الكَونْ وَاعِيَتِي ِِ
أَنْعَى ِ الذَِيِّ عَنْ مُقلَتِي ِ غَائِبا
قَدْ حَقَ لِي أَبكِي ِ عَلى أبَتِي ِ
إِنِّ الغُروبَ الشَجِيِّ مَازَالَ يَقْذِفُ بِي
مِنْ شُرفَةِ العِزِّ النَقيع ِ بِذاكِرَتِي ِ
لِتَلقَفَنِي ِ بَلقَعَُ الحُزن ِ الشَحوُبِ إِذَاً
أَشْواكُها الحَمقَى تُقطِّعْ كُلَّ أورِدَتِي
مَاخِلتُ أَنَّ الطَلَّ النَديَّ غَدَى يَنـ
ـسَى كَيانِي ِ وَتَفرَغُ مِنهُ آنِيَتِي ِ
أَينَ النَدَى ! ضَاعَ الحَنانُ وَماحَوَى
مَنْ بَعدَهُ يُروِّي قِدْرَ عَاطِفتِيِ
دَبَّت كَآبةُ فَقدِهِ فِي أضْلُعِيِّ
وَجَرتْ خَلايا الآهَ فِي رِئَتِي 
وَمَزجتُ أَصواتَ النَحيِبِ بِخَافِقِي
وَالخَوفُ مِنْ يُتمِيِّ بِمَائِدَتِيِ
لَمْ أطْلِبُ الزَاد يَا شَرَّ الخَلِيقَة ِ ..، لا
إنِيِ أُريدُ حُسينَ الطُهرَ جَوُهَرَتِيِ
فَـ تَفايَضَ الدَمُ الشَريِفُ يُحاكِنِي
وأنَا أُخَضِبُ مِنْ عِرقِيه ِ ناصِيَتِي
أَبا ياحُسينْ ،، مَنْ أبْكَى حَناجِرُنا
وَمَنْ أَراقَ الشَمسَ يَاصِلَتِي ..!
بَحَثتُ عَنْ نُورِكَ الدَامِي أُراوِدُهُ
وَاليَومَ تَسْعَى إِلَيِّ أُمْنِيَتِيِ
سَأنحَنِي لأُصَلِّي عَلَى مِحْرَابِ أَوُدَاجِكْ
سَأنْحَنِيِ لأُناجِي شَفَتَاكَ مِنْ شَفَتِيِ
إنيِّ رُقيِّتُكَ الصُغْرَى فَكَلِمها
يَغْتَالنُي الهَمُّ فَوقَ الرَأس ِ يَاأبَتِيِ




*وَمَاتَتْ رُقيةْ ..!**
وَلها أجرٌ لاأعظمَ مِنهْ ~
**~ زَفَراتْ دَمعة. .! فلتَقبلها مَولاتِي اليَتيمةْ* 

ِْ

----------

رنيم الحب (01-10-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يَابَقيِعَهْ . .~*




صَدَى الحُزن ِ يَنبُسُ فِي رُوحِي فَـ يقولُ لِي :

 أشعلِي ِ الضَوءَ أنـِيري ِ لِلبقَيعْ
 بـِ شُموعِ ِ الحُزن ِ والقلب ِ الوَجيعْ
 ~
وَأنا لَهُ أَقولْ . .!

يابَقِيعَهُ
لاأمْلِكْ سِوَى شَمْعَة تَكادُ تُطفؤها زَفراتٌ كُهَّلْ . .

يابَقِيعَهْ
اِمْنَحْ شَمعَتِي ِ أَنْمَلةْ ضَوءْ ،عَينَينْ حَزينَتينْ لأجْلِهْ

يَابَقيعَهْ
عَلِقْنِي ِ ظِلاً فَوقَ جِنازَةْ الكَرِيمْ 

يَابَقيَعهُ 
قُل لـِي ِ !
أيٌّ إعصار ٍ لِلحُزن ِ غَارِقاً فِيكْ . .!
وأيُّ قَلب ٍٍ بَعدَ زَكيِّكَ جَذْلان َ

يَابَقيعَهْ
حَدِثنِي ِ عَنْ زَكِيكْ
حَدثنِي عَنْ ثَورَتهْ فِي صُلحَه . .!
حَدِثنِي عَن طَشتَهْ وَماحَوى . .!
وَكَبِدَه وَمَنْ يَرَه . .!
حَدِثنِي ِ عَنْ لَهبَ سُمِّهْ . .!
حَدِثْنِي ِ عَنْ حُسينَـه وَزَينَبهْ . .!
حَدِثْنِي ِ عَنْ عَين ٍ عَليهِ مَغْبونَة . .!


يَابَقيِعِهْ
اِرْزُقنِي عَودَة إِلَى زَمنٍ لَمْ أكنْ فِيه ِ (شَيئاً مَذْكُورا)
ثُمَّ اِرزُقْنِي ِ اِنْتِزَاعْ السِهامْ السَاجِدة بِعَرشِك العَظيمْ
ارزُقنِي ِ اِسْتِبدَالْ رَائِحَةْ المَوتْ بـِ رَائِحَةْ [زَهرِ عِشقِهْ]
وَاِستِبدَالْ سِهامَهُمْ بـ زُهورِيِ ~

يَابَقِيعِهْ
اِكْشِفْ لِبَصَرِيْ عَباءَة أمَّهْ فَاطِمِةْ المَنشُورَة كَخَيمَة دِفْ عَلى قَبرِهْ


يَابَقيِعَهْ
عَليِهِ ارزُقنِي وَجَعاً مُواسِياً ،،أَربِتْ بِهِ عَلى قَلبِ زَهرَاءِهْ


يَابَقيعَهْ
لاتَقْسُو عَلى زَينَبهْ ، 
لاتُذَكِرها بِطَشت ٍ يُشبهُ طشْتَهْ . .!!
يَكْفِي ِ أنَّ عَينيِهَا لَوحَة عُلِّقَ عَلِيها (طََشْتُ الكَبِدْ ، وَطَشْتُ الرَأسْ )


يَابَقيعِهْ
أبْلِغْهُ سَلاماً لايَموتْ وإنْ ماتَ صَاحِبُهْ . .
وأَبْلِغهُ . . . .! امم هُوَ يَعْلَمْ ، يَسْمَعْ . .فَلا حَاجَة فِي أنْ تَبلغهُ مَاأقولْ . .!






بِخَوالِجيِ أَوجَاعٌ تَسْعَى نَحْوَ البَقِيعْ
بِخَوالِجيِ أوجَاعٌ تُهَدِْهِدُها أوجَاعْ . .!
خَرسَاءْ فِي حَضرَة ِ الكَريمْ . .
وَ بِصمتٍ مُنْصدِعْ،، أُصغِي لأنينْ فَاطِمَةْ . .
أجرٌ لاأعْظَمَ مِنهُ لِلنبي وعَلي
لِلزهراءْ وَزينَبْ
لِلحُسينْ والعَباسْ
ولأمِ كُلثومْ وخَديجةَ الكُبرى
وللآل أجمع..ولاسِيما صَاحبْ الأمر عَجل الله فَرَجَهْ
~ دَمعَةْ

----------

فرح (01-20-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـــــآآ بهم يا الله ..~*

*السلآم على تلك الآروآح الطاهره*

*التي سكنت في تلك البقاع الطاهره*

*بقيع آل محمد شامخ مدى الزمآن*

*مهما تطاولت ايدي الحقد والطغيان* 


*أطلقي لروحكِ العنـــآآن* 
*ولنسير معاً بضع خطواتٍ مؤلمة ..*
*بضع خطواتٍ خارج الرحمة المحمدية..*
*اجل في محاذاتِ الطريق*
*هناك عاليا في الظلام ...*
*اصعدي بهدوء وحاولي ان لا تنظري جانبا لربما ترين مناظر* 
*بشر من عالمِ الوحوش ..*
*مكشرة عن انيابها .. جاحظة العينين .. تمسك بسلاح وكانها في معركة !!*
*تحمّل كل هذا فأنتِ الان قد وصلتِ لبقعةٍ من بقاعِ الجنةِ ..*
*امسكي بالاسوارِ بشدةٍ وبعد تقبيلها مرارآ*
*اطلقي العنان لنظراتكِ لتجول بالبحثِ عن ذلك القبرِ المهدوم*
*عبر تلك القبور ستجدينهُ* 
*فقد شيدتهُ الطيور بارواحها قبة شامخه ..*
*و سترين نورآ روحاني رغم كل الظلام من حوله*
*اجل ستجديهم جميعا عنده*
*الاب المطبور .. امه مكسورة الاضلاع .. محزوز الوريد ..*
*الام الثكلى بفقد الاربعة وسيدهم الشهيد ..*
*والفارس المنتظر ستجده هناك* 
*شاهر سيفه و ينادي* 
*يال ثارات الحسين ..*


*دمعة الموآسية ..~*
*حروفكِ ليست كلمـــآآت كُتبت على السطور* 
*إنما هي رووح حلقت في البقيع لتلآمس ذلك القبر الطآهر* 
*وبآحثة على صآحبة القبر المُضيع فآطمة الزهرآء لتوآسيها بمصآبها* 
*في إبنها المسموم* 
*فعظيم الأجر لروحكِ الطــــــآهرة وقلبكِ المحزون* 
*وكل الشكر لقلمكِ الذي جسد مأســــــآآة البقيع* 
*وصور الآلآم والمـــآسى العظـــــآم ..*
*فأستمري بالعطـــــآء .. ونحنُ بأنتظــــــآر كل ماتجودين به* 
*موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجك بكريم الآل وبالبقيع وماحوى ..* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-14-2011), 

فرح (01-20-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

رنيم ~

إن زفراتكِ تحدو بي نحو البقيعْ أكثر
حتى أحملُ من تُرب الزكي قرباناً ..
وادعو لكِ من حنايا قلبي / بحق الزكي غالية ...،،


همسة :
حرفكِ عاطفة حسنية لاتُقاس بمقاييس ..،
هطولكِ كم يبني صروح التأمل فيّ

فيوض التوفيق تحفك..
بعين الله
وبظل الحسن المسموم

----------

رنيم الحب (01-18-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أ حُسينْ ..* 
*إنِّ أَحْلامِي ِ تَموتْ . .!*
*~*


وَنأى النَهارْ . .،
وَمابَقَى إِلا السَديمْ
وَأنا وَرَعشَةُ خَافِقِي ِ
بـِ رُبا الأدِيمْ
وظِلالُ تِذكار ٍ يَحومُ بـِ مِحْجَري ِ
فَـ يَصوغُ أَلحاناً إِلى عِز ٍ قَديمْ

. . .

رأسُ الحُسينْ عَليكَ الحُزنُ يَحْشونِي ِ
أُجرِيِّ الدُموعَ عَليكَ فَهيَ لُحونِي ِ
وَأُنادِي يَاأمُ انظُرِينِيِ إنَنِي
غَرْقَى بِآلامِي وَفيض ِ شُجونِي ِ
إنِّ اِرتِطامَ الحُزنُ فِي قَلبي ِ غَدَى
طَاحُونَةً فِي لُبِها المَفتُون ِ
وَثَراءُ أَنفَاسِ الحَنينِ ِ تَنَفَستْ
مِنْ فَجرِ عَاشُوراءِها المَحزُونِ
أُماهُ يازَهراءُ شَكْوايَ ألمَسِي ِ
وَألتَفِيِّ حَولَ حُسينَكِ بـِ غُصونِي
لانعشَ ياأُماهُ لاغُسلاً له
وَالرَأسُ يَحكِي سِرَّكِ المَكنون ِ
زَهراءُ يانِسرِينَةً وَتناثَرتْ
بـِ فَضا نَجيع ِ حُسينكِ . . مَرهَون ِ
وَشَذاكِ لازَالَ الفَراشُ يُقَبِلهُ
وَعَصاَ يَزيدَ تُلبيِ نُورَ عُيوني
أُماهُ يَنهارُ الفُؤادُ إِذا رَأَى
تَرمِي الجَبينَ حِجارةً تُؤذِينِي
زَهراءُ يازَهراءُ لالاتَذْعَرِيِّ
بِالشام ِ إنِيِّ سَبيةً يَهدُونِي







حُزنٌ مَصلوبْ عَلى نَوحِ الـ فاطِمة وَ شَكوَى الـ زَينبْ
بـِ زَفراتْ دمعة ~

----------

رنيم الحب (01-18-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رُوحٌ لاتَبْرَأْ . .*!*
وَنَسيجُ شَقاء ٍ لَيسَ يَنْقَشِعْ . .*]*



. ."عَنْ زَينَب ٍ 
لَيتَ المَطرْ
يُجْلِي الكَآبَةَ وَ الكَدَرْ . .!









~ دَمعَةْ . .

----------

رنيم الحب (01-19-2011), 

فرح (01-20-2011)

----------


## فرح

دمـــــــوووع ياااااابعدعمري
قرأت حروووفك تصورتها بعين القلب 
قلوبنا تنعى وتكاااادتتوقف عن النبض 
ساااعداله قلبكِ سيدتي يازينب ياكعبة الاحزان 
ليت روحي لكِ الفداء .
دمــــووع يااااقلبي ..يخووونني التعبير ولااجدكلمه
تليق بقلمك العملاق ..
دعااائي لكِ والى صفااااء قلبكِ الطاهر.
قضى ربي حوائجك بحق من هم نور السموات والاراضين 
اعذريني حبيبتي ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-21-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
صباح المواساة لفاطم..


فرح..
روحك المندمجة ومحمد وآل محمد ، تخولكِ بالعروج إلى ساحة العزاء ..
هنيئاً لقلبكِ احتضان زينب الطهر ،، وقبولها 

فرح،
حين تزحف روحكِ لـ زينب..، خُذيني وإياك...

~

ضوؤكِ شاسع المدى في دهاليزي ..،
أنا من تعتذر لقصر أحرفها بحقك غالية ..
إلمسي قدح دعائي..



رنيم،
لن أنسى امتزاجكِ بكأسي..
هطولكِ لورقي نَدى ، ولحرفي نَبضْ . .!
زمرة دعاء 




موفقين بالرضا ومصاب الرضا
بعين المولى الجليل

----------

رنيم الحب (01-26-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بـِ مَشيمة إحْسَاسِي . .!*
[. . دَسَستُ أَوجَاعَ الرِضا ،
دَسَسْتُ مَنْحوتَةْ السُمَّ المَقْذُوفَةْ بـِ رِئَة ِ الكَونْ 
دَسَسْتُ آهَاتَ فاطِمةْ المَصْلوبةْ عَلى جَبينْ الجِراحْ . .!
دَسَستُ أوجَاعَها،، الـ نَاهَزَتْ تَلَّ القَمَرْ . . !
حَتَّى خَسَفَ صِدعَهُ الأيِّسَرْ مِنْ ذَا الألمْ . .، 
وَذاكَ إِحْسَاسِيِّ بَكَاهْ . .وَقَفَزَ إلِيه ِ شَارِدَا مِنْ كُلِّ الأمْكِنةْ .../ إلاهْ !!
.

.

.


يَاأيُّها الرِضا ،، اِرضَى عَنِّي ِ
. . . . . ، اِرضَى عَنْ قَلبِي يامَولايْ
لـِ يَرضَى عَنهُ الاله ..








 *إِنَنِيِّ دَمعةْ يازَهْراءْ
أُقَلِّبُ مَواجِعكْ ،وبكَفِي قَدَحُ عَزاءْ
. .أعظمُ فِيهْ الأجْر . . .، لِروحكِ العَذْراءْ..
*

----------

نُون (02-13-2011), 

رنيم الحب (01-26-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياأيها الأربعين..
خُذني إليه...!




ليلة الأربـَعِّين ْ
إنَّ قلبي بُكاءْ
تِلك روحِي حَنينْ
تسْتَلِذُّ الفِداءْ
صَرختْ زَينبٌ 
بـِ لُحون ِِ الرِثاءْ
كَربلاءُ اِخبري
قَلبي أينَ الحُسينْ . .!
جئتُ أبْكِيِّ الشَهيدْ
جئتُ أرويِّ مُصابْ
إنَّ قلبي ِ وَحيدْ
وَكَذا الصَبرُ غَابْ
ردتُ أحكِي لهُ
عَنْ فُصولِ اكتئابْ
ياعَزيزَ البَتولْ
روحِي لاتَسْتَكينْ
عَاثِرةْ جِئتهُ
مِنِّي ضَاعَ البَصَرْ
زَينَبٌ أختُهُ
كَمْ أَذاها السَهَرْ
كَم أذاها البُكاءْ
وطَفَاها الكَدَرْ
كَربلاءُ الجِراحْ
إنَّ كُلِّي حَزينْ
جئتهُ بِارتياعْ
وَكيان ٍ جَزوعْ
منذُ حين ِ الوِداعْ
مِنذُ رضِّ الضُلوعْ
جئتهُ رأسهُ
وَفُؤاد ٍ هَلوعْ
أَدمُعِيِّ كَالسْحَابْ
منذُ قطعِ الوتينْ !


 زينبٌ ألهمتني الرواية ،،
ومازال لـ حُزنِها بقايا ،،
ولعتابها حكايا ...
~ دمعة وأبياتها المتواضعة في لبِّ الوجع !
فلتقبله الزهراء ، وزينب..والحسين

----------

رنيم الحب (01-26-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

ا*خبريني يا زينب ..!
 عن سر الكون داخلك ...
 وعن صبرك في فصل الكفوف ... 
عندما جار السهم في عين الحق ...
 ام عندما انفصل راس الحكمه و الحق من جسد الطهر والايمااان .. 
اخبريني..!
 عن سر صبركِ يا ام امصائب ..
 اصبرك مخلووق  ام انه شعوور مقهور .....~~

دمعة الحبيبة ..~ 
أأي إحســــــــــــآآس تمتلكين ..! 
وأي طهـــــــر يحتوويكِ .. ! 
 سرتِ حيثُ زينبُ تسير .. وتألمتِ لمصآبها العظيم 
فهنيئـآآ لرووحكِ المعطآءة .. 
فأعلمي أنكِ تحلقين برووحكِ مع الزآئرين لقبر الحبيب .. 
وحتمـآآ أن لكِ هدية ثمينة من عند الحُسين عليه السلآم 
وستلآقيهآ قريبـــــآآ إن شآآء الله وهي قضآء حوآآئجك بأجمعها .. 
موفقة لكل خير أيتها الغـــآلية .. 

(وإن بعدت يومــآآ فهآأتا أعوود مجددآآ بشوقي لحرفكِ وإحسآآسكِ )

تحيـآآتي ..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (01-27-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباحكِ شفاءٌ للصدور...

رنيم ، أشتقتُ أن أصوغ اسمكِ وأعلقهُ على شفتي ..
اعلم أنك بقربي أبدا..
وأنا كذا لاأنسى روحكِ النقية ...هي بقربي أخية ..

تكسبين تواضعي خجلاً ، 
تزخرين بياض..،
 وترزقيني ديباجاً هو للروحِ شفاء (بذكر الشهيد)
 خُذي نسرينة ..، دعاء..

 ~
 موفقة مبلغة كل المنى بحق محمد ووجعهِ على حُسينه..
 وَ بحق الحسين ووجعهِ على مُحمده ،
 وبحق زهراءهما وعليِّهما وحسنهما وزينبهما وكلثومهما وآلهما ...
 
 
 فراديس ، كفٌ يتمطى الدعاء..
 بـ عين الاله..

----------

رنيم الحب (02-02-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بُحَّةْ . . !



بُكائي حنينْ . .!
ونوحٌ على سيد ِ المُرسلينْ 
ودمعٌ يُشاطرُ عينَ  السحابْ 
فيُجري رثاءً 
ويحكي عزاءً 
تُعبِؤهُ صرخةٌ فِي الحَشى ،، تستغيثُ الأنين 
 وموتَ الجنينْ . .!!






مايُهدأُ ارتعاشَ مَفاصِليِ 

هو . .!

. .أنَّ لِلشمسِ غُرةً لن تَغيبْ !~













~ دمعة ..
حرفٌ وُلدَ الاثنين ، استقام هندامهُ المتواضع فجر الثلاثاء
27 ـ2 ـ1432هـ
يازهراء مأجورة . .

----------

رنيم الحب (02-02-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

.

. 


كُنتُ أبكي . .!
وإلى المُختار ِ أحكي
غُصصاً في غيهب ِ الحُزنِ ارتَمتْ
حَتَّى انحنتْ . .
غُصناً كسيراً نازفاً ،،والكَونُ يشْكِي . .!






~ دمعة

27 ـ2 ـ1432هـ
أجرٌ لاأعظم منه يازهراء..

----------

نُون (02-13-2011), 

رنيم الحب (02-02-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يارَاحِليْ ..،
 

[ وَجعِي ثقيلٌ بعدكْ. .!
طَاحُونة ُ الهَمِّ تُصَيِّرُنِي هَلكَى ..!
ومَواجِعِي العُضالْ لَيسَ تَهْدَأ . . .!





غابَ الشَفيقْ
ودَنا الشَقاءُ بـِخافِقيْ كـَ صَدَى الشَهيقْ
وَجرَى اِنكِسارُ الضوءْ..
فِي صَدري ، وفي رئة ِ السَمَاءْ
وَظِلالُ عَينايَ اللتانِ تَضوَّرتْ حُزناً عَلى الرُوحْ الرَقيقْ . .
لَفَظَتْ مَآسِي َّ إِلَى الكَون ِ العَميقْ . .

وَجعِيِ رَفيقْ
بَعدَ الطَبِيبْ ، وَسَنا الحَبيبْ
بِمنْ أَلوذْ 
زَحَفَ  اِكْتِئابٌ فِي عُروُقِ الكَونِ
وَكَذا عُروقي ِ يَامُحمُديَ الرَحِيقْ
. . .
غَابَ الأمينْ
أَبَتِي أَنا وَجعٌ سَخينْ
إِنِّي إِلِيكَ مَفَاصِلِي لاتَسْتَكِينْ
إِنيِّ أَصيخُ بِمُقلَتيكَ رَحَى الهُمومْ ، يَجْنِي الأنينْ
خُذْنِي إِلى جِبْرِيل ِوَحيِكَ يامُحَمدْ
خُذْنِي ، وَتأخُذُكَ الضُلوعْ ،، دونَ المَقابِرِ
خُذْنِي وَغَلِّفْ مُهْجَتِي بِمَحاجِر الأمنْ
بِعَباءَةِ النُورِ المُوَزِعِ فِي السَما
إِنِيِّ أَخَافُ عَلى الجَنينْ
. . .




كَانَ سِرَاجِيِ ،، 
وَانْطَفَئْ . .
وبعدهُ مَنْ يَرتِقُ فَتْقَ الوَجَعِ فيَّ . . !
وَيُوَرِثُنِي أَمانْ . .






~ منْ يُسَكِّنْ نَبَراتْ الحُزنْ فِي زَهْرَائكْ .!




مُعظمٌ أجرُ الزهراء وَعلي وَ وِلدِهِما أجمعْ ،
وعَظيم الأجرْ لَكمْ
~ دَمعة على السُطورْ...

----------

رنيم الحب (02-02-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أظلم الكون .. وأنطفـــــــــــــأ النور المُحمدي ..~*  


*زهــــــــــرآء ماحآلك لفقد أبيك ..!* 
*أرى الحزن في عينيك والدمعُ يجري من مُقلتيك* 
*وأسمع أنينــــآآ يقطعُ فؤآدي الحزين ..* 
*أبتــــآآه .. !*
*خذني إليك* 
*وضمني بجوآرك* 
*فلآ طآقة لي على العيش وأنت بعيد عني*

*لم رحلت عني ياأبي الغــــــآآلي ..!~* 


*جـــــــــــــــــــدآآه يآرسول الله ..!*
*نحنُ عطشى لوجودك والوجودُ سرآآب وكيآننآآ أخـــــــــلآهُ عزرآئيل من معنى الحيآآة*
*فمتى يطيبُ لنا اللقـــــــــآآء ..!*


*لآأعلم من أعزي بفقد رسول الله..*
*أأعزي علي أم الزهرآء* 
*حسن حسين أم الحورآء* 
*فقد كُسفت شمسُ محمد وأحيل النور إلى الظلمــــــــآء*

*دمعة الغآلية.. ~* 
*عظم الله لك الأجر يآحبيبة* 
*وأثآبك الله على موآسآتك العظيمة لمولآتنا الزهرآء* 

*فحرووفك تثيرُ الوجع فينــآآ* 
*وأعذري حرفي الصغير .. فقط أحببتُ أن أشآركك* 
*ولآ أريد تشويه حرفك الرآآئع*  
*وشكرآآ لقلبك الكبير ورووحك المعطــــآآءة* 
*ودعوآآتي لك بالتوفيق في كل خطووة تخطينها* 
*وأن يحقق لك الرب كل أمنية تتمناها رووحك الطـــآهرة*  
*تحيآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

دمعة على السطور (02-03-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

رنيم ،
الحرف الوفي ، 
مُحياكِ قَذفَ حُسناً باهراً بـ عمق ورقي !
وَ رذاذُ حرفكِ أنعش حزناً عارماً كان هنا ..،
 تُجازيكِ البتول ..

~
وجودكِ بات نبضاً لخطرات ،، وخطرات تعشقه  !
موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ غالية ..
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غرابة !
 


 طقوسْ الربيعْ لاتُشبهني في شيئ..!
 حتى مراياها تلك ، ترمقني بغرابة !

 زهراء . .
 أعيديني إلى نقطة الـ 1 مُحرم !
 أنا لاأعرف سواكْ ..ولاأتقن رسم ملامحي في فضاء الوجع أو حتى الفرح !
 لااتقن الوجع إلا فيك وفي جنينك الحُسين ،
  وزينبك..!
 أعيديني زهراء..!
 أعيديني ياطاهرة ..!
 



 
أجرٌ عظيمٌ يابتولْ
لكِ وللرسول ..ولعلي والحسن ،
وزينب الخدر
والآل ، ولاسيما شفاء الروح صاحب الزمان ..
 

 ~

ياسادتي..
أ وجدتم دمعة تستحق الجائزة !
إن استحقتْ
فلا ينبغي أن تقول (أُريدُ حاجتي ..! )
تكفلوها أنتم ياسادتي ..، وحق حسينكم الـ ندبهُ قلبها قبل كل شيئ..






 دمعة 
 خربشة ميتة !
 1-3-1432هـ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ظننتُ بأني نسيتُ الجـِراحْ
وأخفيتُ وِجدي عن العالمينْ
أرى اليوم ذا خافِقي يُستباحْ
ومازلتُ أُعزَى إلى الحالِمينْ !





دمعة على السطور
8-3-1432هـ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أفتبِس من حٌزنَك دَمعة ..

أرى سواداً يعم المكَآن 
وصَوت ضجيج بالعآلمين 
بنفسي أبا الحجة يوم النزاع 
إبن التقي والسآجدين 

مآجوريِن ..

----------

دمعة على السطور (02-12-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

روح ،
 فليشفع لك السادة ،
 بقضاء حوائجكِ دنيا وآخرة ...



أما أنا...!

خرساءٌ أنا ياروح ْ
 !

 في حضرة الحجة ومصابه بأبيه!
 فليعذروني سادتي ....!

 ولتعذرني أمهم الزهراء صلوات ربي عليها !





إني كئيبة 
لم أنبض لأجل العسكري ياصاحب الزمان!
ما يشفعُ لي عندكم ؟!!
فلم أجد حتى حرفي المسكين
 الـ يرتجيكم الشفاعة .. ..
 دمعة ...!
*فدتك روحي يابن الزهراء ...*

----------


## رنيم الحب

دمعـــــــــــــــــــة الموآسية.. ~ 
لآتقلقي ..!
فرووحكِ ليست خرســـــــــــآآء ولن تكن خرسآء أبدآآ 
بل ستظل نآطقة بكل حزنٍ وأسى على مصآبهم 
وستحلق بكِ إلى كل القبور الطــآآهرة
ويكفي ..! 
أن تستشعر روحكِ آلآمهم وتوآسيهم بمدآمعك .. 
فلآ أسكت الله لكِ حســـــــــآآ .. ولآ أدمع لكِ عينـآآ إلآ لأجلهم 

موفقة لكل خير .. ومقضية حوآآئجكِ كلهـــــــــــــــــــــآآ .. 
تحيــآآتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ االحب ـم.×.

----------

دمعة على السطور (02-13-2011)

----------


## نُون

*اشتَقتُ هذَا الركْن ، اشتقتُ هذَا المَقَام !*
*أينِي مِنه .!*
*بهِ لِذَّة تُغري العَيْن*

----------

دمعة على السطور (02-13-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
 صباحكم بالحُجة مُضيئ 
 
 ~ رنيم 
 مُعتقٌ بالمواساة إحساسك  ! احتضن حرفي بشدة ..،
 وفي كل هطول يجمعني وإياكِ أجدكِ أبهى ، 
 وأجزل عطاء..!
 شكراً لوابلكِ الفياض دون توقف..
 أُدثركِ دعاء
 ~
 
 براءة ..وأشتاقكِ أكثر..! والحروف تبحثُ عن عينك !
مقدمكِ كالمُزن !
 مُثقلٌ بالنقاء ..
 خذي ثنائي...
 وقبس دعاء،


حبيباتي ،نداكم وافر..! 
أنبتهُ في جنباتي ...،
موفقين بالحجة ..سعيدة أيامك بحقه
بعين المولى الجليل
محفوفين بألطاف صاحب الزمان (عجل الله فرجه الشريف)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أقْبِضُ طَرَفاً مُضِيئْ . .!
 



هَروَلة إِلى فضاءِهِ السَحيقْ . .!
أُجَددُ عَهدَ الوَلاءْ ..!
ويَغمُرني ِ تَاجهُ بالشَرَفْ . .!
أُضيعُني ...!
فـ يجدني الحُجة !
فـ أحْمِدُ رَبَ الحُجةْ كَثيِّراً 
عَلى نِعمَةِ الحُجةْ . .






 تَحتَ ظِلاله  . .! أنا كائنة 
دمعة على السطور
9-3-1432هـ
10-3

----------

نُون (02-14-2011), 

رنيم الحب (02-13-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم رب كل شيئ
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
سلامٌ ورحمةٌ وبركات ، من الرب عليكم..

وَسْوَسةْ (حَالِمَةْ) . .!


 ركامٌ بمنعطفِ الذكريات ! 
 يُردد أني
 سئمتُ الحياة !
 وضاقت عليَّ مجرَّاتها !



عَلقتُ بـ غيهَبِ حُلم..! 
وَ أضعتُني !
حَتى بتُ أجهلنُي ،، أكثر من إيِّ شيئ..!
أحلامي ــ مُرهقة ــ
تُلحِّنُني مِلالاً . .!
ويكأنهُ ليسَ يُعنيها أمخَضْتُ حِسِّي أم أُجهِضتُهْ . .!

. 

. 

ذَاتَ وَجَعْ ،كُنتُ أرويني لِقَلبيِ . . 
وأقبضُ صَنمَ الضوءْ بأنملةْ لاتَعرِفْ العُتمةْ


 . 

. 

. 


. 

. 


 قَطِيعُ أحْلامِي أقُودُ وأنْحَني 
 وأُضمرُ آهاتي ـ وأكتمُ مابِيـا
 أُكوِّمُ أشجاني بِقَلبِي وَمَوطِني
 بِأروِقَةِ الحَمدِ ـ يَدعُو إلهيَ








~ دمعة على السطور

----------

رنيم الحب (02-17-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وَقُدّتْ أمانيَّ ..
فِي سهوب ٍ زَحفَ عَليها السُكونْ !!
وخَدّرها دَيجُورْ الضياعْ ..




*
لاشَيئْ . .!**
سِوى أَنني
عاشرتُ حَرفيَّ أكثرْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيئْ . .!
ولازِلتُ أُلقنهُ فُنوناً خَاصْة لـ يبتَسِمْ
لِمَ لمْ أنْجَحْ . .!
*





ومع كُلِّ ذا لازلتُ أخيطُ الضوءْ بإبرة الحُلم ..!
دمعة على السطور..

----------

رنيم الحب (02-17-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

أختـــــــــــــــآآهُ..!
رفقــــــآآ بتلك الرووح الطـــــــــآآهرة ..~ 
مابآلهــآآ تتألم ..!
فأىّ أحَادِيث نُحَدْث بِها الرُوح كَي نَتَوَدد بِها إلَيْهَا

وحده الله من يجعَل جراح الفؤاد بَرداً ,ويحقق الأحلآم التآئهــــآآت..
فيآآآآرب 
أمطر على آلأروآح التي أحبها 
فرحآ ۈسعآده لآتنتهــــــــــــــي 

جممعه مبآركه ..♥ 

تحيـــــآآتي القلبية .. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------

دمعة على السطور (02-18-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة

رنيم
صباحكِ مُحمدي..

جلتُ الكون ، ولم أجد ماأُجازي به قلبكِ القابض على خاصرة أوجاعي...
قلبك الـ يسعد لسعادتي ، ويحزن لحزني
ثقي قلبي كمثلك ، يُشاطركِ كل أحاديث قلبك ـ ويزامنه كل حين 
وأكثر من ذلك بكثير ..
فقط ــ لأنكِ تستحقين أكثر من الكثير حبيبة 

الدعاء لاأجُهضكِ منه ! أبدا
موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ بمحمد
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

أُناجي كياني..!


 أ أحمدُ خُذني إليك ، أجوبْ 
 جبال عطاياك . .خَلفَ الحُجُبْ
 زُرافاتُ نَبضي تَطوفُ السماءْ
 أُعَبِيِ بها مِنْ سناكَ الـ قُرَبْ
 فـ أُجري بقربانَ ضوء ٍ سطيعْ
 لـ كلتا وريديََّ نوراً  أهِبْ
 مُحمد مُحمد ، أُناغي بها
 فؤادي إذا مافؤادي اكتئب..
 لفظتُ همومي وجئتُ أصيحْ
 وقلبي بذكرك حيناً ندب
 مُحمد مُحمد فـ روحي سقيم
 فهبني شفاءً بقولك (رب)

~ 



دمعة اراقت كُنهها لمحمد.. 
عسى أن يتقبلها محمد بأحسن القبول لـ يتقبلها رب محمد..
فرضى الله رضاكم أهل البيت
~
فشكراً لرب محمد على عطاياه 
وشكراً لعطايا محمد..
 18-3-1432 هـ

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *ياراحلي ،، متى تجيئ..!* 
> 
> ضجيجٌ خلفتهُ محاجري الـ أزهقها الفقد ...تقفُ شاردة ...ـ
> مُتنهدة على نافذة الذكرى 
> ، متنفسة تذكاراً جديد يجمعها وأنت ...!
> لم تعهد من ضلعك الجفاء..ولم تعتد من عينيك طرفة صد..!
> فـ متى تجيئ...! 
> ماذا عن تلك الفجوة الـ تكبر كل يوم..!!
> فجوةٌ خُلقتْ بروحي ، أشبهُ بـِ جُبٍ مُظلم ٍ ، خال ٍ إلا من ذكراك..!
> ...



 
*و أجهضني صبري- رُغماً -..؛*

*,,{ كًُنت دآئماُ ثرية الحرف ..؛*
*و اليوم أصبحت أثيريه ..؛*
*,,{ مُتأسفة ..؛*
*و أعلم أني مُقصره ..؛*
*لكن الحرف بين يديدك أنبتني ..؛*
*- زهرة برية - ..؛*
*لك ودي ..؛*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ..؛*

----------

دمعة على السطور (03-06-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

للدموع إحساس
أهلاً بكِ غالية ...
للشوق ِ علامات ٍ تظهر على حروفنا حين اعتناقها وحرفك ...!
سعيدة لاخضرار ِ غصنك مُجدداً هنا..
كوني قريبة !
وسعيدة ..

طبقٌ من دعاء..
ونسرينة !
موفقة إن شاء الله
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم رب كل شيئ
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم  ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
لارواحكم  سلام..


طـَرفة سُكونْ
قذفتْ بخوالجي أضغاثاً من ذكرياتْ ...!  
وَ  بمفاصلي الجياع . . . تُحفة أمل ..!



*تختلجُنِي غَرابة  !*

ذاتَ ليل ، كَانتْ الأشياءُ صمتاً . ./ لاكلام  ..!
كان  في قلبي َ شيئاً هَاتِفاً أَينَ السلامْ . .!
كانَ في آفاقِي ِ ضوءً خَافِتاً،  وَالبَدرُ نامْ . .!
كَان فِي الأوجاعِ ِ تِمثالاً عَتيقْ
كَان فِي الأنداء ِ حِسّاً  يَستفيقْ
كُنتُ وَحدي أشطبُ الأضدادَ من لفظِ سُكونِي  
كُنتُ  أبكي،، أُغمضُ الأنفاسَ من صَوتِ عُيوني
. . . . . . .  .
لستُ  أدري ! أ تَقاسِيمُ دُجايَ شاحِبةْ
أ تَفاصِيلُ سمائي قد تلاشتْ  ذاهبة
جُرح قلبي أ غَفى .! أم تِلكَ عَينٌ كاذِبةْ  .!
أَ  تَوارَى الحُزنُ أم كَان خَيالْ
أم أنا وَحدي وَتحدو بِي الظِلالْ  
لستُ  أدري ، أ على الحُزنِ يُناغيني جُنوني
أو كآاباتي الكثيرة صرتُ أُهديها  عُيوني
.  . . . . . . .
كُنتُ وَحدي أسحبُ الذِكرى بعَينيَ خياليِ  
أجذِبُ  الأضواءَ فِيها لأُحَنِـِّيها الليالي 
أسفاً قد ضَاعَ حُلمي بينَ حَباتِ الرِمال  ِ
وَبكى  رَيحانَ رُوحِي بـ إلتياعْ
قد فقدتُ الحُصنَ في البِيدِ  الجِياعْ
كُنتُ وحدي ، بل مَعي ألطافُ رَبي  ياشجونِي
لستُ وحدي ياخلايا الهمْ ، خلـِّيها  عُيوني
.  . . . . . . .
كُنتُ حَيرَى خائفة ـ هل ابتسم ..!
هل لبسماتيَ حُزني  ينكتمْ
أم أنا طوداً صبوراً / يحتزم
سـ يجيئُ البدرُ يوماً باكتمال  
وأُمشطْ  نُونَ حرفي باحتفال 
لستُ أهذي ، إنما آلُ الهُدى هم من  سَقوني
جُرعة الآمالِ في قلبي وكُحْلاً في عيوني (كناية عن  السعادة)




ظِل :
لستُ أدري 
هل أنا حقاً حزينة !
أم أنا للغربة العميا رهينة  !
أم  فؤادي ذا تُحاكيهِ السكينة !


~
*بإحساس دمعة * 
*وَ شكراً لما أوحى لي...!*
*~دمعة  ..!*
*29/ 3/ 1432  هـ*

----------

رنيم الحب (04-06-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كـ  مِثل ِ الدُجى الهائميِّ الغريبْ .!
تَشرنقتُ كَهفي 
وَ قَلبي  استفاقَ بـ ذكر ِ الطبيبْ
فـ  علـِّيتُ كَفِّي ..!




~دمعة ..!
30/3/1432هـ

----------


## MOONY

*عزيزتي دمعة  كم اشتقت لعبير حرفك الراقي
جميله جداً هذة الخطرات لكِ مني كل الود 
تحياتي
*

----------

دمعة على السطور (04-05-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

موني..!
شكراً لقربك .
لروحكِ نسرينة وَ
ضوءٌ من دعاء...
موفقة إن شاء الله
بعين الله ياعزيزة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اِشْتَقتُ أنْ أُحَدِثَنِيِّ عَنِّي 
هُنا . .!







ثُمَّ أَعِدَنُي أن أعودْ 
وأقولْ . . 
لازَالَ لـ بَعْضِي بَقِيِّة . .!
~ دمعة على السُطورْ !
1/5/1432هـ

----------


## رنيم الحب

> كُنتُ حَيرَى خائفة ـ هل ابتسم ..!
> هل لبسماتيَ حُزني ينكتمْ
> أم أنا طوداً صبوراً / يحتزم
> سـ يجيئُ البدرُ يوماً باكتمال 
> وأُمشطْ نُونَ حرفي باحتفال 
> لستُ أهذي ، إنما آلُ الهُدى هم من سَقوني
> جُرعة الآمالِ في قلبي وكُحْلاً في عيوني (كناية عن السعادة)



دمعة الحبيبة..~
لآزال نبضكِ يُبهرني..! 
أشتقتُ كثيرآآ لهذهِ المسآحة الطآهرة 
أشتقتُ لرووحٍ تغذيني بألحانها الشجية 
أتعلمين .. !
لحرووفكِ مذآآق خآص 
وبالرغم من الألم الذي يصبغُ كلماتكِ 
إلآ أنني أعشقها ولآ أبتغي البُعد عنهـآآ 

ومهما بعُدت حرووفي عنكِ فالقلب والروح 
يقتربآن منكِ ويدعوآآن لكِ في كل حين 

كوني بخير 
فمهما أشتدت ظلمة اليأس..
فقطرة من الأمل بالله جلّ ذكره..
 تبددهــــآآ
موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجك بحق محمد وآله الأطهــــآآر ..

*~ رنيم الحب~*

----------

